# Holly House Hospital - General Chit Chat Pt 5



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Afternoon Ladies  

Hope you're all well 

I've gone from feeling negative yesterday morning to really really   positive   today   my (.)(.) are so sore and have had a couple of dizzy spells (not had that before) a few twinges down 'there' but this could all be from those nasty pessaries!!!

Jayb - Hope all goes to plan for et today   and look forward to hearing how it all went 

Dannysgirl - Fingers Crossed for your bloods  

Suziq - WOW WEE!!!! Many Congrats   Did you have to insist on having a blood test or was HH more than willing to provide one?

 to eveyone else too  

Love 
Kim xxxxx


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Kim
It was HH idea that i had a blood test as i was bleeding a bit. They have been really lovely. I too have had dizzy spells or light headedness and headaches. Have also started to feel a bit sick too!! Still cant believe it!

Got my fingers crossed for you hun.

SueXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## jack (Oct 29, 2004)

hi all

Jayb - hope all has gone well for you today have fingers and toes crossed for a positive   

Sue- congratulations i must admit it gives you so much hope when theres bfp wish you a happy 8 months (hopefully twins)   

Im due for scan tomorrow and if all ok will be due for ec next week,have more follies on right than left and michael had to reduce gonal f as i was producing quite a lot,still been drinking loads of water and always on the loo still will be worth it hopefully.
Hope everyone else is doing well     love jack xx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Ya Ladies

Well I just spoke to my clinic and we're good to go !!     

FSH was 10.9 which is borderline but oestrodol was 117 which is fine so they said I can go ahead.  I have a scan at 4.15 tomorrow and will start stimms straight away !

Phew I'm so relieved. Thanks to all who crossed their fingers for me !

love
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Ooh what a good day it was yesterday for all the girlies.  

JayB.  Hope the transfer went well.  I would always take their advice.  

Suzi - yee ha.  Sounds like possible double trouble for you!!  

Ella - lovely news on your scan.    Well done.

Dannysgirl.  Great news for you too.  Good luck for tomorrow afternoon.  

Jack - good luck to you too for EC next week.  

Kim - keep those   vibes going...........xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Jayb - Got everything crosse for you and hope you get a BFP
Dannysgirl - Good luck for this afternoon.

Panda


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well I still can't believe this but I actually had two little embies put back yesterday, both grade ones and one 5 cell one 6 cell. Just relieved it is all over and now just the 2ww. The other three are being left until saturday but Jo thinks there may be only one for freezing and if that is the case it has to be a good one other wise they won't do it.
Hoping and praying that nasty fluid stays away and my dream comes true. Thank you to every body for your continued support. Think I have a urine infection but hope the antibiotics will sort that out.

Kimmy - pleased you are feeling more positive sending you lots of    

Dannysgirl - fantastic news all the best to you and DH.

Panda - not long now. They are so lovely there.

Well I had better go, not feeling my best today, so having a day in bed, think it is this infection.

Lots of love 
Jaybxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi All

Wow Jay two great embies on board  Nothing is every easy for you though is it! A urine infection aswell!!! Poor you! Rest Up 

Dannysgirl - How did the scan go?

Suziq - Have you got to go for another bloods test to see if they're rising corrently? Great to know they're willing to do this as IF (big IF) I do get bfp i will have to have my bloods done asap! Last time i unfortunately mc and that was my first indication that all wasn't well with the pregnancy.... My GP isn't too helpful so i know they wouldn't do my bloods for me and i had visions of me pleeding with the EPU at Basildon to go in  Still i can relax now i know HH are keen to assist  (I'm not even PG!!!!!  )

Hope eveyone else is ok!

I've had a nice afternnon, been to my sisters for lunch, bless my 2 year old nephew has to wear glasses!! So cute he looks like the milky bar kid  Then went for a hug round my good friends house and came home feeling much more  than i did this morning.

I've started knicker checking!!! Have felt a few light crampy feelings today, only slight that i probably wouldnt normally notice. my (.)(.) don't seem too bad today still sore but not as bad.

      *THE PEE STICKS ARE CALLING *       

Big HI to my stalkers (especially mummy stalker   )

Kim xxxx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hello HH ladies!!!

I wondered if I could ask you all a question.  I am on day 9 of d/r.  I was supposed to have had AF yesterday, but of course she's late.  This is my first cycle so I have no idea how long the delay could be until AF shows up.  Can I ask you how many days delayed your AF was on AF?  I'm on Suprecor.  Thanks to all!!  Thinking of everyone and sending    and    !!!

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Evening Ladies

Jayb - Wow honey that's fantastic 2 beautiful embies on board.  I've got everything crossed for you    for you and DH.  Make sure you have a good rest and let DH spoil you  

Kimmy - Sounds like you've had a lovely day.  My nephew used to wear glasses as a child but his a big brusing 16 year old now and hasn't needed them for years now.  They do look cute though don't they !

Angel - Mine was 2 days late.

So I saw Michael this afternoon.  I've never seen HH so busy they seem run off of their feet.  anyway the scan went well.  He said he could already see 5 tiny folicles on the left and 1 bigger one on the right and that's without and meds yet !  He's put me on 300ui Fostimon and 300iu Merional for 4 days then I have to go back on Tuesday for another scan.  They said I might need another injection then that they do for you because it's a big one I can't remember what it's called but it's to stop ovulation and costs 100 pounds    can't wait for that one.  Still I'm on my way and feeling much more positive this time so   

Have a great weekend ladies
love
dannysgirl xxxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Morning girls,

Hope you are all having a relaxing start to the weekend!  

Dannysgirl -wow 6 follies already without meds is fab! Think the injection you will need is called Cetrotride- I had this on the one SP I did and because it's intramuscular it has to be given by a nurse..I was ok on it, no side effects...it's great you are feeling positive as you have lots to be   about...

JayB - Congratulations on transfer of your two embies - brilliant news that they are back where they should be with you!! You have done all the hard work now hun, definitely time to put your feet up and do some serious relaxing...let your dh look after you - this is a hugely important job which I'm sure he is more than up to  !

Kim - hang in there honey - not long to go now...lots of      coming your way!!
Hope you have some nice things planned for the weekend...x

Angel - mine could be garuanteed to be late too - anything from 2 days to a week!!!

Hope everyone else is   today!

Mikeygirl x


----------



## tv123 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Guys
I am new to this site and also a HH patient.
Had egg collection Friday and spoke with consultant this morning and from 7 follies got 4 eggs is that about right? getting quite anxious now,can't go to blasto stage as need 5. Any advice anyone?
Thanks
Trish


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

really sorry I haven't participated much recently but to be honest needed to take some time-out/give myself a break  xxx am now turning treatment head back on as we have our follow-up visit this week.

A few personals - apologies to anyone I miss! Hope you are all well and happy and that all is going well wherever you happen to be with treatment xxx

Kimmy - well done you!  - hope 2ww is not sending you too   - when do you test? Got everything crossed for you for a lovely  best of luck to you and DH hon     

SuziQ - Congratulations on your  am sooooo pleased for you xxxx     Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy xxx 

Ella - so glad your first pregnancy scan went well - tbh it bought a big lump to my throat to read of you seeing baby's heartbeat and see your dateline/ticker as we had our EC/ETs on same day and I would have been at exactly same stage if it had worked  - but am so, so pleased for you you really truly deserve every happiness and am wishing you extra special love and luck xxxx      

Jack - good luck with EC and ET next week - hope everything goes perfectly for you xxx      

Dannysgirl - so glad you have finally got started - have got everything crossed for you - I hope the SP treatment agrees with you and brings you a lovely  ! Hope you don't find the cetrotide injection too painful xxx   

Jayb - WOW hon you have really been through it - well done on getting your 2 beautiful embies on board, am so pleased you got there in the end - have got everything crossed for you for a  with no more problems - hope 2ww passes quickly for you xxx
  

Angel - so glad to see you are now on your way - hope the D/R injections are going well and wishing you lots of luck  

tv - welcome to the HH thread - 4 eggs from 7 follies is about right I think - when will you have your transfer? Wishing you lots of luck xxx  

Mikeygirl - wow you've really been throught the emotional wringer too - am so glad that the future is looking positive again and hope all goes ahead with the donor embryo match xx     

I will be at HH on Wednesday - please say hello if any of you are there the same time - hubby and I are quite hard to miss as he is blind with a white cane  and I am looking forward to hopefully meeting some of you at the meet-up Tracey is organising xxx 

Lots of love

Steph xxxxx


----------



## jack (Oct 29, 2004)

hi all

jayb- congrats on your 2 embies,   im due for ec tomorrow have to be there for 8.00 so will have to leave at 6.15 great.
Just a quick question i need to ask,michael said to me that if the pain consists after ec and continues throughout to testing this will be positive but if not you know its failed,is this true as i have now been having panic attacks thinking about it,its bad enough waiting to do the test now im thinking that if my pain dissappears after ec and et this will be a   could someone advise me if poss.

love jackxxx


----------



## tv123 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thank's Steph for your personal message, I just had a phone call from HH this morning and they said my 4 embryos are doing v well and all grade 1 2 are 4 cell and 2 are 5 cell ( thought they went up in 2's?)only wished i had 5 then i could have had poss blasto but  v  pleased about grading .  I am going in for et tomorrow 1.15pm.
Hope your appt on Wed goes well, fingers crossed for you  
Has anyone else got et this week?  I have also been having acupunture which I feel has really helped, although the acupunturist thinks my body needs a lot of balancing out and I should have started a lot earlier.
Good luck to everyone, I have been following your progress.
Trish


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Girls 

missed you over the weekend, Have done nothing but rest and my Dp well he has hoovered bless him and we had friends round on saturday and Mike's sister cooked round ours and one of mike's friends (Iain) hoovered my stairs and landing (I was quite choked to say the least. Then on Sunday Mike and Iain cooked breakfast and then did all the clearing up. To top all of that another friend Lesley came round last night with a huge lasagne and a card wishing me all the luck in the world   (felt very choked) so guess what we are having for dinner tonight. Mum is due round soon to do some more housework. I am one lucky girl. All our friends have been lovely constant text and phone calls to make sure I am ok.


kimmy - leave those pee sticks alone  . I have everything crossed for you hunny.

Jack all the best for Ec today, hope you get lots of eggies.

Tv123 - all the best for ET today my HH will be busy today.

Steph joy - lovely to hear from you.

Dannysgirl - all the best to you mate. Good news about your follies.

Panda - all the best for your appointment this week.

Suziq - Hope you are doing lots of resting, strange but I am constantly having dizzy feelings too.

Hi to caroline, Tracey and Nicky.

Well thankfully the antibiotics have worked, I feel exhausted most of the time, have dizzy spells and lots of niggles so who knows. This time next week I will know .

Take care
Lots of love and hope to you all
Jaybxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Girls

Just to let you know BFN for us  

We're absolutely gutted....................

Tested on Thursday (naughty i know) and see a faint line so got our hopes up, this mornings hpt there was also a faint line so we've been to HH for blood test this morning but my level is 0 so absolutely nothing has happened (dud pee sticks i guess, or dud eyes!) 

Honestly thought this would be the one, but it wasn't to be.

Not sure what to do next.

Good luck to Everyone 

Kim x


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello girls,
Hope you dont mind me dropping in...
kimmy - sorry to read you note by the way.. a big hug for you (i know how you feel)

I'm looking for a new clinic and would like to find out more about Holly House. If you anyone can give me some honest feedback, i'd be v. gratefull. I live in Essex and the journey would be better for me and I see from the website that they are doing well with success rates (which is nice!). I am currently miscarry from an FET and have decided to go for a fresh cycle of IVF and save my 3 remaining frosties for a snowy day!

I've been with Barts in London since my tx started and although I've fallen pregnant with them (1x ectopic & m/c) I have not been too happy with their people skills, admin, lack of info and general care. I want to invest my money now in somewhere I feel safe and my best interests are taken care off.

Any responses or referrals....v. gratefull.

Clare xxxxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Kimmy - BIG BIG HUGS for you hunny.  Not sure how to put it into words as Im not very good with them. 

Hi Clarey - I can't say too much about HH as I haven't experienced them yet but I am going for my first appointment on Thursday - very excited/scared etc etc.  All the other girls here speak very very highly of them.  What swung it for me was that I live very near by (Chingford) and the fact that they are 4th best in the country.  Then I found this website and after reading all the positive stuff on here about HH - that made my mind up once and for all.  I can PM you on Friday if you want to let you know what I thought about them!

Amanda


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Kim
I am so so so sorry that you it was not a good result. I have been thinking of you both so much and i feel so angry...if there is anyone in this world who deserves a sucess its you two..I really mean that, after all the crap you have been through i was just hoping that you would both get some luck...
You know where i am my friend...if you want to chat i have a very good ear and i will be there for you...

Lots of love astridxxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Oh Kimmy I am so sorry.  for you and your DH. I hope time will heal and your direction will come clearly to you.

Clarey - If you have a look here it might help 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,25982.0.html

I have to say I can't fault them I think the staff are fantastic.

Love
dannysgirl xxx


----------



## Tammy (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Kim,

So gutted for you and Carl big (((((((HUGS))))))) I know there is nothing I can say or do that will make you feel any better but you know where I am if you need me.

Really thought it was going to be your turn you both deserve this so much it's not bloody fair!

Take care of yourselves.

Love 
Tam x


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Kim,

Just wanted to send you gentle  's...we very recently had a bfn also so can completely understand words are never enough...so all I can say is that I'm holding you and your dh close in my thoughts and that if you need to chat or you need space or whatever you need, we are all here for you.

Take good care of you both 
Love Mikeygirl xx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Clarey,

Just wanted to say that we have been with Holly House for just over 3 years now and they have been fantastic - in terms of information giving, patient care, treatments and support through what is a difficult journey. In my experience and the experience of many friends who have been there, you are provided with continuity of care from the three consultants who are all in their own way extremely professional but also very caring. We have built up an excellent relationship with both the consulatnts and the nurses/admin staff, who are all great as well. We have never once been made to feel like 'income generators' and always felt fully informed about what is happening and why we are undergoing particular treatments etc...The experience of other friends tells me this is in no way the same for all clinics.

Just as an example, after my 4th IUI a hpt showed bfn...I stopped taking the pessaries and AF arrived...however the bleeding continued for over 4 more weeks although I stupidly ignored this until I started to get heavy pains in my right side and shoulder...I contacted HH who advised me to come straight there for a scan/blood tests which I did. I was seen immediately by Michael who suspected ectopic pregnancy. He arranged for me to be seen within the hour by a gynaecologist working in the main hospital who confirmed the ectopic and within 2 more hours I was having surgery to remove my ectopic and tube...As you might imagine this was one of the most distressing experiences of my life (if not the most). However, when I came out of surgery and back to my room, my dh was waiting for me...after about half an hour Linda (nurse at HH) visited wanting to make sure we were both okay...she sat with us and talked and acknowledged our loss which was so important to me at that time...About 7.30pm, Michael also knocked on the door and said he was on his way home but had wanted to see how we were...he stayed with us nearly an hour and acknowledged our loss in an open way, and was not put off by the fact that I sobbed for most of the time..I'm sharing this with you to show how, in my opinion, the people at HH really care, they go beyond the call of duty to meet the needs of their patients..Yes, they are a business like most other clinics but I have never been made to feel this is their primary motivating factor...our 3rd IVF was such a poor response that they gave us a huge discount on this last trtmt (which sadly was a bfn also) so all in all I cannot reccommend them highly enough Clarey...

All the best in your decision-making!

Mikeygirl xx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Dannysgirl,

Have PM'd you but just wanted to add that I will be thinking of you tommorrow and hope your scan goes well...

I'm away till Wednesday night with dh for work so not sure if I'll get chance to log on in during that time. Hope the cetrotide goes okay too - as I said I'm sure if it's just a tummy one they should let you do it yourself.

 to other ladies, hope your week has started off well...   thoughts to all going through treatment this week..

Jack - hope ec went well today...sending all your little ones huge fertilisation vibes!
Jack - stay on that sofa missus!
Trish - hope your embies are nice and back where they belong - now time to join jack on the sofa!

Apologies for anyone I've missed...x

Chat later this week!

Mikeygirl xx


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Kimmy, i can't tell you how gutted i am for you. Ireally thought it was gonna work for you.  
Sending you all my love and hugs and you are in my thoughts.


Lots of love Suexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

thanks for your feedback on HH, i'm gratefull for that and i read the forum dannysgirl and it made me feel really confident. I have emailed them to request a consultation..yipeee.

Mikeygirl, thank you sooo much for taking the time to tell me your experience's with HH. I have had 3 ectopics in total including one rupture and I know exactly how it feels. To of been taken care of at that level is wonderful and extremely encouraging. Congratulations on your transfer plans, you must be so pleased. Good luck.

Thats me sold! I'm going to change to HH - its funny, i found their website when I was first referred to IVF and thought they looked good. I'll visit this thread from time to time if thats ok?

thanks again, good luck ladies ! xxx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Kim - You know that I am so upset for you and Carl. It is so unfair and as Astrid says you deserve so much more. Couldn't stop thinking of you all over the weekend and you are in my thoughts at this horrible time. I have e-mailed you xx

Clare  - I have IM'd you re HH. I am very biased (in favour!) so the others will hopefully give you a more balanced view! So pleased you are planning for more tx. You also really deserve a lucky break after all you have been through.

Hi to everyone else - hope you all well and the cyclers/2ww girls are hanging on in there    

Nicky xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Kimmy - so very sorry to read your news   I am so sad for you and your DH.

Thinking of you lots xxx

Steph xx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Just a quick note to say Thank You for all your kind words  

Kim x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Kimmy  I feel absolutely gutted for you and your dh had a few  . It is so unfair and everything seemed a lot more positive for you this time, especially now you are with HH. I know words probably won't help at this time. But my thoughts are with you both.

Lots of love and hope
Jayb xx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Kimmy-

I just wanted to tell you how very sorry I am for you and dh.  Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.  Take care of yourselves.

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Well I'm so happy !!  I have 5 follies developing so far and I've only had 4 jabs.  This is more than the total number of follies at EC last time so I'm thrilled to bits.  Only trouble is I was so excited I came home forgetting to ask for more syringes    Anyone know if I can re-use one of the ones I've got until I go back on Friday ??

Mikeygirl - I didn't have to have the big cetrotide injection.  Instead they've given me 4 individual injections to do myself at home and they're just like merional to mix !  Thanks for the PM you did put my mind at rest  

Love
Dannysgirl xxxxxx


----------



## jack (Oct 29, 2004)

hi jayb

Hope you are well and not over doing it,ec went well 37!!!!! but they are concerned that i may ohss,so far so good if i do they will not do et,27 fertilised  so 12 will be frozen and the rest to do the buis,hopefully they will go to blastocyst if so will be going for et saturday otherwise thursday so keeping everything crossed.

Will let you know how i go 

love jack xxx


----------



## jack (Oct 29, 2004)

hi guys

just a quickie forgot to say thanks for all your warm wishes fingers crossed and i am on the sofa having loads of snoozes.

  

love jack xx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

WOW Jack 37 !!  That's fantastic.  Were they all good quality ?

Keep your feet up and let's hope OHSS doesn't rear its ugly head

Well done
Love
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

HI

Dannysgirl - well done on your 5 follies already, fingers crossed that there will be more.

Jack Wow 37, really hope OHss stays away bit it is good you have some frosties if you need them in the future.

it was pretty quiet on here yesterday, As for me Jack I have done absolutely nothing apart from make my man a cup of tea. He was on nights last night so he is at home with me today. The last couple of days I have felt very nauseus, been drinking my ginger tea, wondering if it is the clycogest and I felt nauseus last time before I had the M/c so just hoping and praying things will be ok.

Lots of love and hope to you all
Jaybxx


----------



## jack (Oct 29, 2004)

hi all

Im doing ok no signs of ohss which is good,embies are doing well grade 1 & 2 which is good hh will call tomorrow to let me know if they will be cultured to blastocyst they have said its very promising but we shall see,if so will transfer saturday. 
Jayb-keep the feet up and keep positive i must admit since changing to hh i am very positive compared with guys hospital, i think you have to stay positive otherwise whats the point.
Hope all is doing ok and keep smiling   
Will let you know how i do
love jack xxx


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

afternoon ladies  

Jack - Not long till Saturday, drink oceans of water till then!!  

I know i dont really belong on this thread yet but i've just got my first consultation booked with Holly House for 2nd May. Its seems quite a long time away but I guess i need some time to heal and SAVE money ((gulp)).

Hope you dont mind me dropping in to cheer you...not sure where I should go now on the board  . Everyone seems so pleased to be at HH, I cant tell you how much happier that makes me feel.

good luck all and well done Dannysgirl and jayb on your success so far.
love Clare


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Girlies

Jack - keep on drinking!
Jayb - keep those feet up!
Dannysgirl - well done on those follies!

Hi to everyone else.

Well the day has finally arrived - I have my first appointment at HH at 3pm today - and Im quite excited!  I have work drinks this evening so will be coming back up town afterwards and I think a drink with friends will take my mind of everything that will be said this afternoon.  We have also just booked a holiday to a 5 star hotel in Sharm el Sheikh for beg on May for a total relaxation week for both of us and the last time we will both smoke and the last time I will drink before we start anything in June.

Q - do they give you an internal exam at teh first consultation for any reason?


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Panda

I remember just how you're feeling as I was in the same position as you back in October.  doesn't sound like it's been that long but it feels like years   

First consultation is the only time you go to the Hospital and DH is the one that has to perform !  He will have to give a sample (Hope he's obstained for a couple of days) then you go and speak to one of the consultants and they go through the treatment options and the **** standard information as well as DH's SA results then you can discuss when you want to start !

Any other questions honey feel free to PM me


love
Dannysgirl


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks Dannysgirl - I don't think DH will have to do his sample as he had a vasectomy 14 years ago so it seems a bit pointless to me!  But if they want him too I am sure he will oblige!


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

OOOpppsss Sorry Panda I should have read your foot note   

I guess it will just be the consult then honey.  A nice log talk with one of the fab consultants.  They almost make me feel like  I wanna stay there whenever I go !

Good Luck and let us know how you get on
Love
dannysgirl xxx


----------



## jack (Oct 29, 2004)

hi all

HH called this morning and all is well,i am definetly in on saturday for et they culturing my embies to blastocyst,they have done really well,out of the 15 which we decided to leave out 5 havent divided properly but the remaining 10 have so fingers crossed they will be good.
Clare-just to say this is my first time with holly house and compared to previous hospital me and dh feel so relaxed and cared after which is fantastic its hard enough as it is.Keep saving the money its hard but will be worth it and the 2nd may will soon be here   

love jackie xx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Jack - brilliant news. Well done - let's hope you can get some frosties.  

Panda - hope you got on OK this pm.  Where are you staying in Sharm?  We stayed at the Hyatt and loved it...........

Clare.  I cannot praise Holly House enough.  Even though none of my treatments were a success they could not have supported me any more.  When I did get my miracle they were great and scanned me whenever I had a panic up that all was not OK even though technically I wasn't one of their patients anymore and kept on prescribing me all my botty bombs and steroids and everything.  Even the girls behind the desk cried when they found out my news.  I can honestly say the best way to describe them there is as an "extended family".  You are in very very safe and knowledgeable hands.  

Dannysgirl - hope your follies are doing well.     A little follie dance for you.  

JayB.  Hope you are feeling good too.  When do you test?  

Caroline.  xxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi girlies,

Am back after a few days in Manchester for work with dh and wanted to catch up on all news...

Jack - Fan-blimmin-tastic news honey! 10 follies on their way to blastocyst is brilliant...keep fingers crossed for 2 great transferees and lots of strong ice-babies!            - a little cheer to show I'm rootin' for all 10!!!

Panda - hope your initial consultation went well - who did you see? Hope you managed to get a 'plan of action' and way forward for treatment!   Great news on the holiday too!

JayB/Trish - how are you surviving the wait? hope you have lots of nice things to keep you relaxed and distracted...lots of    coming your way!

Dannysgirl - hope you are doing okay with those Cetrotide jabs? Feel really   as mine was done in one big jab, yet since you asked me the question two of my other friends at the ARGC on SP have also had cetrotide given in a number of jabs...did I get the right drug?!?!? LOL!!! Hope your scan goes well tommorrow - will be thinking of you...     winging it's way to Wickford!

Kim - just wanted to send you a  ..hope you are hanging in there xx

Tracey72 - just wanted to say hi and hope you are well  

 to everyone else....tommorrow is the weekend - yippee!!!

Love Mikeygirl xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Panda - all the best for your first appointment today, funnily enough we went to Sharm el Sheikh before our first treatment last October, we had a fantastic time and stayed in Hilton Waterfalls.

Jack - really pleased you have got to blast and with so many. All the best for ET on Saturday.

Caroline - Good to hear from you, Test day is monday so not long now.

Well still feeling nauseus, keep telling myself it could be the drugs. Had a lovely day yesterday with my friend and her six month old son. He is so contented.

Lots of love and hope
Jaybxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi all!

Had our first consult with Daniel, who I thought was really nice and looked like a Teddy Bear!  We discussed everything and are going for ICSI.  We are also seeing Liz on Tuesday morning to discuss egg sharing.  DH and I had already discussed it and I also discussed it with my mum and really want to be able to give another couple the chance to have a baby but obviously need to sit down and have a chat about it with one of the nurses.

So apart from that its just waiting till DH gets his bonus in June before we can start!  Feel really positive about it and everyone I met yesterday at HH seemed really nice.  Oh and I could have sat and watched the fish tank all day!!


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh and I forgot to say Jayb we are staying at the Hilton Waterfalls!!  What did you think of it?  It looks FAB!


----------



## tv123 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi ladies
I haven't been on for a few days as been reading 2ww and have not been feeling v positive the last few days...
Firstly..
Sorry to hear your news Kimmy  
Panda good luck for icsi
Jayb you and me both in the same boat good luck have you done a 2ww diary?
Jack excellent news on blasto and so many follies,I had only 2 grade 1 cell 5 stage  and 1 at 4 cell to be left to go to blasto for freezing but they said they may run out of steam as the 2 they put back were 6 cells so i wasn't surprised when they called wednesday to say they did not make it.. which HH said it was still good news (what ) as the ones inside were at a further stage! well it didn't make me feel better at all.  none to freeze! for us.
Hope all is well for all other ladies mikeygirl ( you live near me neighbour)and dannysgirl and   to anyone else reading!or i have forgotton.
I am on day day 7 half way through and keep feeling like AF could come would it be too early?does anyone know? boobs sore but that must be the cyclogest hope not....anyway i won't bother you ladies too much as i suppose being new to the site i should be on 2ww so best of luck
ps but i do love this room as it is all the ladies at HH oh one other thing i can't believe they do ET without a screen to guide them in ...
Trish xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi All

Jack -  Good Luck for tomorrow  I'll be thinking of you

Caroline - Thanks for the follie dance  

Mikeygirl - William offered me the big jab today.  I told him he can keep it and I'll carry on with the little ones !  

Panda - Isn't Daniel lovely.  You're right he does remind you of a teddy bear.  As much as I like him and Michael, William is my favorite !

Jayb - Stay positive honey I know it's gonna be a good result for you     Any more appointments booked at the Plumb Blossom Clinic ?  Whats your test date it can't be long now ?

tv123 - Chin up !  A lot of FF ladies swear by positive thinking and visualisation  

As for me Caroline must be a miracle worker !!  I now have 8 follies        I can't believe it I'm absolutly thrilled.  i never believed we would be doing so well.  i have to go back for another scan on Monday lunchtime and William thinks EC will be Thursday or Friday next week.  I can't wait.  after my last Tx I didn't think I would ever feel so positive.

Special Hello to Tracey72 and hi to anyone I've missed   sorry 
Have a great weekend all
Love 
dannysgirl


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi all,

Dannysgirl - am glad I seem to have been given the right drug - was getting a bit worried there -  !! It's great how your follies are progressing...have all me bits crossed that this is the one for you! By the way, why did I think you lived in Wickford  ?!?! x

Jack - best of luck for tommorrow...will be thinking of you x

Panda - glad your initial consultation went well...if you are starting in June then we may be cycling together as we will be having frozen donor embryo transfer then! x

Trish- hi fellow C'ford chum! To put your mind at rest a bit...clinics only really use monitors for ET, for teaching purposes..the actual area that the embies are transferred to is SO small that experienced clinicians know where to put them honest! Hang in there...it's not really worth going mad 'symptom checking as they are different for each of us and for each pregnancy..I know this is easier said than done! Sore boobs is a common side effect of the hsg shot, especially in the first week, but it is also a symptom of early pregnancy for some...so sending you lots of speedy clocks to make the time whizz by...have you got nice relaxing things planned for next week? Lots of    for you hun, hoping you stay around on the board x

JayB - lots of   for you too honey...hang in there x

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all set for a lovely weekend - gotta go now as dh needs the computer!

Love Mikeygirl x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi 

Panda - How spooky is that the same place, it was really lovely, rooms and bathrooms immaculate and your own balcony. Right on the beach. Security was excellent, vehicles can not get to the front of the hotel and you have a similar thing to airport security and baggage is checked until they have known you for a few days. Swimming pools are gorgeous and the food is lovely and lots of it, got to try the pancakes  . We had a fantastic time the only thing that frightened the life out of me was the taxi drivers, the first one I thought I was going to die. Absolutely mad drivers, so in the end we got a bus that you can get that takes us back to the hotel and you pick it up from a hotel in the town. Restaurants in the town particularly a fish one was absolutely fantastic. Mike is a diver and so it was perfect for him went out on the boats. But you can see some amazing things just by snorkelling the marine life is beautiful.

Tv123 - No haven't done a diary, all the best to you.

Dannysgirl - Mike is going to see Rob today at 3.30 as he has back problems that they may be able to help with, I am due to go back in a couple of weeks time, but I think I am going to go with him as I have some questions I need answering and they don't seem to be replying to emails. All the very best, you are doing so well, may it continue.Test day is monday  

Mikeygirl - your turn will be here before you know it, it always seems a long way off and then suddenly it is here and treatment begins. Im if you don't wan't to say on the thread but whereabouts in Chelmsford do you live, maybe we could meet up one day?

Mikey is laughing at me this morning as I am trying not to reach, doing deep breathing exercises, had a ginger biscuit before I got up to let Benn in. Everybody I know keeps texting and phoning me. my poor phone lines on monday are going to be red hot  . I still keep telling myself it could be the clycogest don't wan't to get my hopes up.

Lots of love and hope to you all, have a good weekend and take care of yourselves.
Jaybxx


----------



## jack (Oct 29, 2004)

hi all 

Et went really well,what a different compared to guys hh are so much more caring,i had 2 good quality blastocycsts put back and i had another 5 to be frozen so i have 17 in the freezer (hopefully wont need them).

Dannysgirl-well done on the follies bet your really pleased not long to go good luck with the scan  

Jayb-keeping everything crossed for you   will be thinking of you on monday thats the hardest part im dreading it already but staying positive.

Just want to thank everyone for all the positiveness have a fab weekend and thinking of you all,catch up tomorrow.

love jackie xxxxx


----------



## Nicole P (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi everyone!

I am at holly house aswell!  I have been looking to chat with other people at holly house! 
We are having ICSI and my DH is having PESA.  We started on the 14th March, so I am on day 5 of D/G.
Self injecting, which I am very proud.

good luck everyone!

Nicole
x


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Nicole,

Welcome to this space! I too am a relative newbie, although unfortunately not new to IF treatment! Is this your first tx at Holly House? We have been with them for 3 years and think they are just wonderful! 
We have just had an ICSI treatment too (unfortunately a bfn) so if it is your first and you have any questions, just shout! Well done you for self-injecting. I too self injected for the first time last treatment after using a gun for previous 7 treatments...it has been the only cycle where I haven't ended up black and blue so I am definitely a convert to that now! What are you down-regging with? I must admit I have always chosen the single down regging jab (prostap or gonapeptyl) as there are definitely enough jabs to do with all the stimms injections, without adding more! I have been okay on them although last cycle I did notice signs of 'banshee woman' appearing towards the end  !!! How are you feeling?
We are now hoping to have a frozen cycle with donor embryo's, which we hope will be transferred back in June.
I notice you are planning on going to the meet in April so look forward to chatting and seeing you there!
Love Mikeygirl x


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Jack,
Glad to hear ET went well and your little ones are safely back where they should be..fingers crossed they are snuggling in for the duration..Hope you have lots of nice distractions planned for your 2ww. Sending you lots of speedy clocks and    to boost your reserves!
Take Good Care
Love Mikeygirl x


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Well done Jack you've done so well you must be overjoyed.

Heres to an extra quick 2ww (Of course it will be for you) and an excellent result at the end of it xx

Quick question to everyone - I've got the crappyest cold and have had it all weekend.  I'm 4-5 days from EC.  any one know if I can take cold relief medicene ?  I have to go to HH this afternoon but really wanna take something so I don't sneeze all over the waiting room !

Than ks
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks Tracey I'm gonna go and take some now.

I'm a bit worried HH won't do EC if I've got a cold    I guess I'll find out this afternoon

love
dannysgirl xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Sad news I am afraid BFN for us The witch came yesterday evening and both tests were negative. Follow up appointment at HH is the 10th April, but I have an appointment with Mr Robarts gynaecologist (privately) this wednesday that is if i can get a referral from HH faxed to the clinic. (really hoping I can)

Have had lots of   with DH last night and now this morning just feel  . So unfair and now my only chance is more surgery.

Dannysgirl hope that cold goes away soon and EC can go ahead got accupuncture on the 1st April.

Lots of love and hope to you all
Jaybxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Jayb

Really sorry that it hasn't worked out for you this time.  Sending you hugs and kisses and hope you get some answers from Mr Robarts.

Amanda x


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Jayb

So sorry honey.  I hope Mr Robarts and HH can give you a happy ending.  Hang on in there  

Love
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Nicole - welcome to the page!  Im also pretty new - had our first consultation last week and are planning on cycling in June when DH gets his bonus!  We are also having ICSI and PESE/TESA so will be watching with interest.

We have also decided to egg share and have to discuss this with a nurse so are seeing Liz tomorrow morning at 10am.  We are both certain that this is what we want to do as to be able to help someone else would be fantastic but we have to be councilled about it and need more information.  More nervous about this meeting tomorrow than our initial meeting last week!


----------



## jack (Oct 29, 2004)

hi jayb

so sorry to hear your news my heart sank,      no words can make the pain go away hope all goes well with mr robarts,let us know how it goes will be thinking of you and dh,love to you both.

love jack xxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Me too JayB.  Was really hoping that this was the one that did it for you.  Good luck with Mr Roberts.  xxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi JayB,
Am really sorry to hear your news today hun and you are right it's so unfair  ..am sending you gentle  's and you and your dh are in my thoughts...hope all goes well with Mr Robarts and together you can find a way forward.
Take Good Care of You Both..
Love Mikeygirl x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks guys for all your messages, did some retail therapy this morning and had a lovely walk with Benn (dog). Because he is so strong hadn't walked him since ET so I think he quite enjoyed it to. Going for more retail therapy with mum tomorrow and a bit of lunch.

Take care
Lots of love and hope to you all
Jaybxx


----------



## tv123 (Mar 7, 2006)

Dear Jayb
Really very sorry to hear your news, good luck with Dr Robarts,he is also my gyne I think he is very good.
Trish
xx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Retail therapy sounds just the ticket Jayb !

Well I saw Micheal this lunchtime and I'm booked in the EC on Thursday morning at 9am.  He said we have 8 good follies so it's a watch this space for us.  

Love
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Excellent news Dannysgirl - will keep everything crossed for you.


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

8 good follies is fan-blimmin-tastic Dannysgirl   ...
Roll on Thursday!!!

Hope your cold gets better soon hun.. 

Love Mikeygirl x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Dannysgirl - that is fantastic. Fingers tightly crossed for you girl.

Trish - I agree he is lovely, don't know if you know this but he has personal experience of infertility and has adopted children. So it is very close to his heart. Probably why he is so empathetic towards us.Don't know if you are going to holly house meet but if you are i was speaking to Mikeygirl and we could all go together save taking lots of cars.

Jaybxx


----------



## tv123 (Mar 7, 2006)

Jayb
No I never knew about Dr Robarts adoption etc... now it makes sense.  He is such a nice guy it's not that often you meet someone like that. Don't get me wrong HH are excellent but there is something extremely genuine about him.
 I waited 4 yrs on the nhs for this treatment as i had a mymectomy (fibroid removal)in 2000 and now have scar damage to a blocked fallopian tube, I was under his care. After the op i lost so much blood they nearly had to do a hysterectomy thankfully they didn't, if it wasn't for him and his team I wouldn't even now have this opportunity.  It's sometimes tough but that's life and I feel the more you have to fight for things the more you appreciate it and you will get the results one way or another in the end.x
Yes I will post to go to the meet that would be great, and would love to share a ride.
Thanks
Trish
x


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi HH girls!!

Jayb-  I'm so very sorry for you and DH.  Please know that I'm thinking about you and hoping that HH and Dr Robarts can make your dreams reality.

Dannysgirl-  Fantastic news!!!  8 follies is wonderful!!  So happy for you and DH!!!  This is the cycle that's going to bring you all your wishes come true!!

Panda-  I might see you at HH tomorrow!!  I have a scan to check the progress of my follies at 10.  I started stimming last Wednesday.  

Just wanted to ask all of you who have cycled before...What does it feel like when you are stimming?  My lower abdomen is so big.  It seems like it doubled in size in the space of one day.  I also have pains in my left side where I think my ovary is.  tmi coming up.......I also have some clear mucus-like discharge, the same as ovulatory discharge today.  I'm still on the d/r drugs so am really hoping I'm not about to ovulate.  Has anyone else experienced this?

Sending lots of love to everyone else!!

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Angel - I'll be there with curly hair glasses and a very tall DH!!  Can't answer your questions about your tummy though - not got that far yet!!


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Well done Dannysgirl, have my fingers crossed for you. 

Jayb, so sorry hun. Big hugs and kisses to you and DH. 

Iv not been on much recently and theres so much going on and so many people!

Have been totally paranoid and think i am gonn get my period at any time, keep getting back ache and pains, even after my blood test showed i was pregnant.  Have my 7 week scan next wednesday and cant wait to know that everything is ok.
Im going to be under St Johns wonder if Dr Robarts will be my consultant?

Big love and hugs to all you HH girls and good luck to everyone.

SueXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

Wow, this thread has been busy since I last posted! 

Jayb I am so sorry it didn't work this time - am really gutted for you  lots of love and hugs to you and your DH and hope you are feeling better and able to move forward again soon  

A few other personals, sorry to anyone I miss and hope you are all doing well no matter where you are in your treatment  :

Dannysgirl - wow 8 follies - that's brilliant woohoo - looks like doing the Short Protocol regime is definitely working for you!  I really hope your cold feels better very soon and good luck for EC on Thursday xxx  

Jack - you have done fantastically well  I bet you and DH are delighted with how it has gone so far! I hope the 2ww passes very quickly for you with a wonderful  at the end of it 

Suziq - I really hope your back ache/pains fade and that next weeks scan reassures you and makes you feel a lot better  

Hi Clarey - I remember you from the Winter Wonders thread! - welcome to the HH thread - really hope that your 1st consultation in May comes round quickly for you and you have lots of luck with your treatment at HH  

Panda - am glad your 1st consultation went well - I hope that the egg donation stuff all goes smoothly too and that you are able to start soon  

Trish - hope you are feeling OK and the 2ww is not driving you too   what date do you test?

Nicole - welcome to the HH thread - well done for self-injecting - it IS a great feeling when you master it yourself - not that I had much choice as my DH is blind - though he did offer to give it a go   bless him!

Mikeygirl - hope you are feeling a lot better now - hope June comes around quickly for you xx 

Angel - my abdomen did get a lot bigger on the stimms (but was on Short Protocol so didn't downreg) I ended up in tracky bottoms all the time towards the end as everything else was too tight - make sure you  shedloads of water and don't hesitate to call one of the nurses at HH for a chat/reassurance if anything worries you xxx  

Steph xxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi again!  I thought I'd better start another post to post my own news as the last one was getting a bit long!

We went for our follow up consultation last Wednesday, with Michael - he was great - he couldn't have been any nicer or more reassuring. We felt so much better when we walked out of there and we now have our PMA back in full force for the next go.   

Just not sure at the moment *what* the next treatment will be - although I hope it will be very soon!

Basically we are currently having a bit of a wrangle with our PCT re funding. Our PCT (Epping Forest) originally told us they would fund 3 x IUI *and* 1 x IVF (or ICSI) if needed. At our first consultation it was decided we would go straight to ICSI as although DH's retrograde ejaculation (where swimmers go back into the bladder) problem had improved a lot, his sperm were pretty sluggish. When we saw Michael last week he gave us some really good news - he said Paul's sperm motility had improved judging from the sample he gave for our treatment last month. Also that we could try IUI if we wanted - brilliant we thought, OK so it doesn't have the greatest success rate, but we could do that while we save to have another go at IVF/ICSI.

The PCT are now being real bureaucratic jobsworths and saying they will usually only fund 3 x IUI *BEFORE* a cycle of IVF, not after. Arrrrgggghhhhh!!!! When I was on the phone to them, I felt like they thought we are trying it on and it really got me down afterwards 

I kept being told on the phone "Oh, but thats not the way we do things, we expect you to try IUI first".  Obviously, it's not our fault that Paul's sperm wasn't good enough for it to happen in their preferred order! I was then told that they will reconsider if I can get a re-referral from my NHS consultant, who referred us last time for funding after I had my laparoscopy. I pointed out that this is obviously a sperm issue and my gynaecologist knows very little about my DH's previous sperm problems, whereas Mr Ah-Moye does. (Apart from that, my own consultant currently has an 18 week waiting list to get to see her again!)

So they eventually agreed to accept a letter from Michael, stating why we went straight to ICSI and how IUI is indicated as an option now. Hopefully after they have put it to a panel review in April we will get what we were told we were entitled to in the first place, just in a different order! 

Soooo - fingers crossed!!!! now playing the waiting game again!

We'll get there in the end (we all will!!)    - it will all come out in the wash as my dear old Nan used to say!

Thanks for listening to me vent! 

Lots of love Steph xxx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hello!1

Thought I would check in and see how all the HH girls are doing.  

Stephjoy- That is so bassackwards.  That is a prime example of why the NHS is so strapped for cash.  There is no common sense utilized.  I'm thinking about you and hoping that soemone with some sense will review your case.

I had a scan today.  Saw Micheal.  I've been stimming for 6 days and have 4 large follies and 2 slightly smaller ones.  I'm really disappointed with that number.  It's my first ICSI and William put me on 225 of Gonal-F.  But Micheal has increased my dose to 375 for the next 3 days, then I have another scan.  I should be having EC on the 29th.  I'm wondering what doses that everyone else has been on of Gonal-F, just out of curiousity.  I'm really hoping that the next few days will bring more follies.  What is a normal amount to have?

Love and  to everyone!!

Angiexxx


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Angie. I was put on 300 of Gonal F for the first 5 days then down to 225 then back up to 300 for the last couple of days. I got 8 eggs from that. It was my first time so was not sure what i should be on either. I did get really uncomfortable in the last week and felt my ovaries were hugh. Im sure you will start developing more follies with the higher dose. You'v still got a way to go so don't get dissapointed!  

Steph, sounds like the PCT are being real jobs worths. Don't give up keep fighting and you'l win in the end im sure.

Im a great believer in positive thinking and really feel that it worked for me.

Lots of love and hugs

Suexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Angie,

I think the amount of stimms drugs you are given depends on a number of factors incl what your baseline scan was like/how many follies you had then and history ito previous responses to the drug...as this is your first ICSI I wouldn't worry about your doses...they actually look similar to my doses of gonal-f on first treatment, although by my last I was on 375+ doses right through (unfortunately, still poor response!)...anyway as Sue says, you are still relatively early days and for most of us our follies tend to get a 'grow-on' in in the final hours, so yours have plenty of time yet, honest!
Don't be disappointed with 6 follies hun at this stage - it's great and remember it's quality that's important...

Sending you and your follies a dance..      ...!!

Is your scan Friday? Take care till then, lots of   and will look out for your update xx

Steph - bet you feel like  !!! Am   on your behalf hun...I would say I'm shocked and can't believe it but having dealt with your particular PCT in a previous professional capacity, am afraid I can! Hope you can get this sorted, sooner rather than later hun xx

Sue - just wanted to say hi and looking forward to meeting you at the meet!  Will be thinking of you at scan next week  

Trish - hope you are okay and have some distractions during what seems like the longest wait EVER!! Think we might be car-sharing with JayB to the meet so look forward to seeing you then...when do you test?

Hope everyone else is well...

Chat soon

Love Mikeygirl x


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi to everyone
Mikeygirl  could you tell me how long the waiting list is for egg donation
i may need egg donation.

Getting worried incase i do need to and the waiting is for ever.

Good luck everyone


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Nickel,

Am not sure what your situation is as I'm a relative newbie to this site and you don't have any 'signature info' on your post but I feel I'm going to be bearer of bad news this morning... 

At our consultation 2 weeks ago with William, he told us that the egg donation list at HHH is more or less closed i.e. they will not take any more women who are looking for egg donors as the list is just too long (4+ years) and the availability of donors is so scarce (especially since change in anonymity laws last year). However, he said that if we were to 'bring our own' then if suitable, treatment could begin asap with us using their eggs; the most suitable matches being siblings and then friends etc. We explained that for us, this was not an option as we want an anonymous donor.

We asked him what would happen if we brought a donor, who then donated anonymously to someone else, how long might the wait then be for us...basically he said that if we could do this, then they would in effect put us to the top of the list so that the 'next time' someone wanted to anonymously donate eggs e.g. in egg-share or just because they wanted to, then they would consider us first. He said that they would also try to 'actively' recruit a donor from the clinic..he wasn't particularly clear about this but basically we were given the impression that they may be suggesting the possibility of egg donation to women receiving treatment at the clinic. We asked how long this might take and the answer was along the lines of hopefully within 12 months but basically how long is a peice of string. This seems to be the same situation also at other clinics e.g. a friend at the ARGC was told that they would not do egg donation there unless she could 'bring her own' donor. 

Some women/couples do look at recruiting their own egg donor through adverts in the media, set up internet sites etc but to be honest the idea of this totally unnerves me for lots of reasons so that's not something we could/will do. If I'm honest, the thought of egg-share also doesn't sit 100% well with me as I have this idea in my head that being given the eggs of another woman should be a completely altruistic gift..I feel uncomfortable with the fact that egg sharers often do this so they can receive reduced cost IF treatment, not because I don't think they should have this, as I wish (I know in an ideal world!) all of us women/couples going through this pain of IF could have the treatment we need, but I have worries that if they were not needing of treatment at a reduced cost, would they still donate their eggs? are they then given altruistically? I know men get paid to donate sperm but somehow that doesn't affect me, compared to the way I feel about egg/embryo donation..I know in the position me and dh are in, this is possibly a luxurious thought I can't really afford to have but I suppose after everything we have been through, it's important for us to say, we are not prepared to have a baby at 'any cost', there are lines we won't cross...and for me it has to be that eggs/embryo's are donated anonymously and completely altruistically (as far as I will ever know)...sorry that turned into a bit of a rant there!!

Anyway, prior to our appointment with William, my dh and I were pretty sure he was going to tell us that donor eggs were now needed in addition to donor sperm which we have needed since day 1 (or donor embryo's). From the knowledge we have gained ourselves over the years and from the recent experience of friends at other clinics, we knew that the wait in the UK was going to be hideously long (unless we could recruit our own donor) so we had already started to research the idea of going abroad for treatment (there is lots of info on the 'Abroadies' thread here) and had made up our mind to discuss with William the idea of going to Spain e.g. Ceram, hoping that he could support us through what we hoped would be a much quicker process i.e. months rather than years. This was the line we took with him after he explained the dire situation faced in the UK. He said he was more than willing to support us going to Ceram and that HHH would help us once we have been for our initial appointment there with e.g. doing all the scans here, shipping donor sperm out there etc. 

So basically, we were all set to go ahead with pursuing this option when towards the end of the consultation he phoned Liz "just to check" there WERE no donor eggs/embies available at the mo. Liz advised that no donor eggs but that (unusually) she had some donor embies which had been donated as the couple have completed their family and because of their beliefs they did not want them to just be allowed to perish (only allowed to be kept for 5 years). The couple agreed that the 3 embies could be donated to us (we are anonymous to them still and they are to us)...so amazingly we are able to go ahead with FET using these embies which we have decided to do in June (assuming they survive the defrost (fingers crossed!)...I am not a particular believer in 'it's meant to be' as I have thought that on so many occassions on our IF journey, but maybe just maybe, William making that last minute call and the blastocyst embies being there was destined in some way...and for a positive outcome, we truly hope!

So Nickel, I hope I have given you some idea of things as I have understood and experienced them..unfortunately the picture isn't particularly rosy in the UK, but maybe you have different thoughts on what you would consider e.g. a known donor etc..

I'm not sure where you are in treatment but am more than happy to chat with you about this either here or you can PM me..

Take care

Love Mikeygirl x


----------



## jack (Oct 29, 2004)

hi all

hope veryone is doing ok,im not too bad getting a bit bored off sitting on my backside but hopefully been worth it,have had a few headaches lasting a couple of days and a few stomach pains hoping that its not the horrid arriving trying to stay positive  .
Steph-hope all works out for you the nhs are so tight and long winded they really frustrate me i must admit we ended up going private for quite abit not that we are loaded its just i didnt want to be sat around waiting for them,im sure all will be well.
Jayb- just thought i would see how you are doing hope the retail therapy helped a bit.
Angie-i was on 400 gonal to start then reduced to 300,i had a very good response i had 37 ec but they was concerned i may ohss but i really drunk loads of water and didnt suffer at all.

Hope everyone else is doing well,not long for testing 27th march the day after my birthday which is mothers day how bad can it get.

love jackie xxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Suziq - good luck with your 7 week scan next week and I hope you get the reassurance you need. x

Stephjoy - sounds like a case of beaurocracy gone mad!  I hope that you manage to get something sorted soon. x

Nickel - we discussed me egg sharing with Liz the nurse at HH yesterday and she said that the waiting list can be anything up to 4 years.  My DH and I are in the process of discussing whether to egg share or not as I am fit and healthy and the only reason we are seeking ICSI is because DH had a vasectomy years ago.  So I am of the view that because I am fit and healthy and have no problems then I would like to donate my eggs to someone less fortunate than myself and hopefully give them the gift of a child.  And yes the reduced cost is an incentive, but I am still potentially putting my own happiness at risk because if I do decide to share my eggs they take half away from me to give to the recipient and there is a risk that I might not get pregnant and the recipient might.  Lots of things for us to think about and we have an appointment with a councillor (Jill) tonight.  Since the law was changed last year and anonymity was lost to donors there has been a huge drop in people donating their eggs and sperm but this doesn't bother me or my husband in the slightest.  IF we decide to do and are lucky enough to have our own child we would tell them as soon as they were old enough to understand, where they came from and what we did so if we do get a knock on the door in 18 years time and there is standing my biological child then we can all deal with it as a family.

Anyway once we have made our decision I won't tell anyone on here as its supposed to be anonymous, i.e. the recipient and the donor never meet and don't know anything about each other and I don't want to jeopardise that.

Hi to anyone else I have missed, hope the cycling and 2ww waits aren't too bad.


----------



## wentworth (Mar 22, 2006)

TTC for 2.5yrs. I'm 29 and have PCOS and hubby 31 seems to be working fine! Had six cycles of chlomide and am still taking metphormin. Really nervous as have first appt. at HH next Tues - not sure what to expect.  My emotions have been up and down but I guess you all know what that's like!


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Wentworth-

We all know what you mean about the emotional rollercoaster.  It is quite a ride!!

You will love HH!!  They are fantastic!!  They will explain absolutely everything in minute detail.  Even if you thought you knew all there was to know about IVF they will clear any misconceptions up and give you a clear infertility plan customized just for you and your dh.  

Good luck for your appointment!!!

Welcome to the thread!!

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi,mikeygirl and everyone

Thanks so much for your reply mikeygirl and i would like to wish you all the luck in the world that was great news for you.

Well for me i had my appointment at HH had bloods taken to find that my FSH 6.4 LH 3.9 but oestradiol 594 range( 40 -606) which they said that it is way to high i did think that i would probably have problems with my hormones that was one of the reason i picked HH because i thought maybe i could have egg donation i didn't realise things was quite that bad i thought about 1 to 2yrs just my luck.
i have had ivf before some yrs ago poor response then tubal surgery  had a misscarage then ectopic lost right tube.

They are going to repeat my oestradoil then if it is  still high i will not know what way to turn
because without egg donation i will not get treatment there by the sounds of things.

Thanks nickel.


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi ,Panda
i think it is great that you are going to think about giving egg donation ,ladys like me it may be there only chance.
good luck in what ever you chose to do.


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Nickel,
Am really   to hear about your situation...Having also lost babies to a miscarriage and an ectopic pregnancy, I can empathise with a little of how you are feeling now faced with all this uncertainty.
I hope that your next set of oestrodial tests will be more positive, but if not then what I do know is that both the consultants and nurses will support you as much as they can to find a way forward...Yes, the waiting list is very long but might you know someone who would be willing to donate anonymously to someone else, in order to shorten your wait? Could you consider going abroad? As I said, if our next treatment with the frozen embryo's is unsuccessful, we are going to seriously look into this..
At the moment you must have so many questions Nickel, but you need to get your next test results and then sit down with HHH to talk through it all and discuss options..
Do PM me if you want to chat...I will be looking out for your news...when will you get these next results back?
Sending you a ... I'll be thinking of you 
Take Good Care 
Love Mikeygirl x


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Tracey,
Hope you are well..
Fab news from Dannysgirl!!! 6 eggs - whey hey!
Hoping they all like the look of Mr Sperms and are getting it on in the Love Lab right now!
Do send her a gentle   from me
Love Mikeygirl x


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Panda,
Like Nickel, I also think it is amazing that women like you are willing to consider donating your eggs to couples like me and my dh...I understand the risks involved especially if the donors own treatment is not successful...I hope that I didn't cause you any offence in my thoughts on egg-sharing...its all relatively new to me and I suppose my thoughts are not neccesarily crystallised yet to the extent I can explain them that clearly to others..having read it back, it could read as criticism of women who do this but I wanted to assure that this was not the intention or the sentiment..like I said Im truly grateful that there are donors out there who are willing to give this 'gift'.
I wish you lots of luck in however you move forward..
Love Mikeygirl x


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Mikeygirl - no offence taken whatsoever, its good to see both sides of the coin in sensitive subjects like this!

Dannysgirl - 6 eggs - wicked - sending lots of     vibes that they have fun in the "love lab" 

Not supposed to be on here - our firm has restricted use on chat rooms to 12-2pm daily!!!


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Wentworth - just wanted to say welcome and wish you all the very best for your appointment. HH is fantastic and I am sure you will think so too.

Dannysgirl - Really pleased to hear you got 6 eggs. Hope they have all had a party and you now have six embryo's.

Good news for me. Went to see my gynaecologist privately, he has agreed to remove both my tubes and it could be as early as May  . Just needs to speak to his secretary and my bowel surgeon as he may have to be there again and they will let me know. So pleased that I decided to pay for the consultation as I could still have been waiting by the time I actually have the surgery, which fingers crossed if all goes well we can try another treatment at the end of this year.
Back to work tomorrow, Feel ready to go back now.

Lots of love and hope to you all.
Jaybxx


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2005)

Mikeygirl
I have to wait till my next AF then go in on day 2 so trying some wheatgrass and B complex
which is meant to help all i am doing is eating Vitamins.

thanks again for your replys panda and mikeygirl.

Panda i hope your appointment went well.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Nickel,
Will be keeping an eye out for you so keep us updated! Know what you mean about the vitamins...I don't walk, I rattle  !!!!!!
Take Care x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi 

Just got into work and this is only a very brief note as I have 112 emails to plough through now. Hope you all have a good weekend, all the best dannysgirl for ET.

Lots of love and hope Jaybxx


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Well i said i had a lot of pains and when i got up on wed morning i started bleeding. You can imagine how i felt! Spoke to mary at HH and she calmed me down a bit said that it didnt help to get so upset. I asked for an early scan to see what was going on but as i was only 6 weeks she said that i would not see a heart beat and that it would defeat the object of the scan. After calming myself down and doing some   the bleeding calmed down. By the evening it had stopped but was still getting those pains. I phoned Mary again yesterday and she said that it may have been twins and i lost one or i may just be a bleeder ( a comment that my DH agreed with!). Still i am having the odd stop and cant help thinking that the only thing keeping me pregnant it the cyclogest. Can that happen do think?? Anyway i still have to wait till wed for my scan and am driving myself mad with too much thinking. Iv taken time off work and mayb have too much time to think!

Sorry for the me post but its doing my head in!

Love and luck to you all

SueXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Thanks for all the good wishes    We got the call this morning and they told us all 6 eggs were mature and the did inject all 6.  5 of them have fertilised and the'll call tomorrow to let us know how they're getting on.  They have told me to expect ET on Sunday (Good omen do you all think with it being Mothers day ?)  but there is a small chance of going to blasts if they're all doing well Sunday morning so fingers crossed.

Jayb - Great news about your surgery honey  

Suzi - Hang on in there sweetheart wednesday's not that far away

Hi to everyone else
Love
Dannysgirl xxxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Dannysgirl - that is brilliant all the best for ET.

Suzie - really sorry to hear all that news. I really hope that the scan eases your anxious wait. I have read so many people having bleeds, you just might be one of those.

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Dannysgirl - fantastic news - sending your embies lots of dividey-growy vives and you lots of  ..

Sue - I understand how anxious you must be and hope that the scan will reassure you next week...it seems a long time away but as the others have said, many many women experience some bleeding and go on to have healthy babes so you need to hang in there and stay   - thinking of you xx

Jayne - hope you are plodding through your emails okay hun...have pm'd you but just realised two of the dates I gave you, 11/12 April I'm in Cardiff so please  ignore those!   x

Thank Crunchie it's Friday girls!

Love Mikeygirl x


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Dannysgirl, so pleased to hear you news. Big hugs and luck to you. Thanks for your concern and good wishes. 

Mickeygirl and Jayb thanks for your messages  i know im probably overeacting but i want this baby so much. 

Suexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Just popped in to let you know that of our 5 fertilised eggs 1 failed to mature and 1 is very poor quality so we have 2 Grade 2 4 cell and 1 grade 1 2 cell.  We are going for ET tomorrow morning.  Let's hope it being Mothers day is a good omen.

Probably won't get to log on tomorrow coz we're going straight from ET to my mums so I'll give you all an updaye on Monday

Take Care all
Love
dannysgirl xxxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

That's great Dannysgirl !! Best of luck for ET tommorrow..
I am away in Leeds/Manchester from tommorow till Wed eve so not sure if I will catch up during that time but I will definitely be thinking of you and sending you lots of  ..
Take Good Care
Mikeygirl x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Dannysgirl -Been thinking about you today, fingers crossed for you. Hope you had a good day with your mum.

Take Care
Jaybxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Dannysgirl-

hope everything went really well today and that you have had a nice time at your Mum's xxx Sending you lots of velcro vibes for your embies    

Suziq - hope your bleeding has stopped and that you get all the reassurance that you need at your scan on Wednesday 

Hope everybody else had a lovely weekend - and have said a little prayer that we will all be hopefully recieving "Dear Mummy on Mother's Day" cards this time next year! 

Lots of love to all

Steph xxxxx


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Good luck Dannysgirl got everything crossed for you hun. 

Thanks guys for your reassurance and trying to  

Love and luck to you all.


Suexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Thank you so much for thinking of me.  We had 2 grade 3 embies out back, 1 was 5 cell and 1 was 6 cell.  Aparently they had become grade 3 when they divided over night.  Hannah and William said that they have had success from grade 3 embryos before so we just have to stay positive.  DH recons they looked like cauliflower's so that's what they're now called.  Just praying that they decide to stay with us.

Soo looking forward to the meet up.  It will be so nice to be able to put faces to your names.

Take Care all
Love
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi Dannysgirl.  Glad to hear ET went well.  Now looking forward to some good news from you in a couple of weeks.  

Sorry this is a such a quickie - am on a course all week and sneaking in.  Sue - please stay positive.  I had exactly the same as you and had an "emergency" scan as I was in a complete state at 6w 1d and Michael found a heartbeat.  These things are sent to try us............... (as if we haven't been tried enough!).  

Just to let you know that I had my big scan on Wednesday . All went well.  I was really worried as they check the skelton and all the soft organs like heart etc but it was all good.  One happy healthy bubs with great big feet!!!  

Love to all.  xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Dannysgirl - so glad the ET went well for you - sending you loads and loads of        and sticky vibes.  Looking forward to receiving the good news in two weeks x

Suziq - fingers crossed for your scan on Wednesday x

Hi to everyone else


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks girls. Still feeling really down. Bled again on sat and  have upted my cyclogest to try to keep it all in. Not feeling very positive in afraid!  

Love and luck to you all.

Suexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Caroline - really please to hear all is well with baby, it must be such a relief for you.

Suzi - try and keep positive, I know it is not easy.

dannysgirl - Pleased all went well with ET, now they are inside you they still have a chance. Fingers crossed for you, are you working or have you got the time off?

Lots of love and hope to you all
Jaybxx


----------



## jack (Oct 29, 2004)

hi all

Sorry not been in touch for a while as i as preparing for my test date 27th which was a   was in total shock yesterday but i had a idea i was pregnant but after waiting for under 5years you never think miracles can happen,i know i still have a journey but ive got to the next step,my scan date is the 13th so cant wait for that to come.
Dannysgirl-Really good news on the et,will be keeping everything crossed for you.
Jayb-Glad all went well with the consultant once you get surgery out the way you can start to concentrate on starting again which im sure will be a positive outcome.

Anyone else fingers and toes crossed    

love jackie xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

WOW Jack!!  CONGRATULATIONS  what fantastic news       -  I'm so pleased for you and Im sure all will be fine with the scan .

Amanda xx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Congratulations Jack that's great news  

Caroline - big feet eh !!  do you know if it's a boy or a girl yet ?

Jayb - DH and I have this week off so back to work on Monday.

I got a call from the embryologist this morning to say none of our other embies have survived so lets hope the 2 I've got are doing ok.  They said hatching and implantation should be in the next couple of days if it's gonna happen.  I'm on a huge rollercoaster at the moment one minute thinking it's not going to work and another thinking come on babies stay with me !  I've got lower back pain and peroid type pains today which I think is the cyclogest.  just not sure what to do for the best.  Get out there and take my mind off it by shopping and spending some money or keeping my feet up at home and taking it easy !   Roll on thursday week !

Sorry to have a moan
Love
Dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Jack - That is fantastic news, Wishing you a healthy pregnancy.

Dannysgirl - Put your feet up if  I were you, you won't be able to next week 

Suzi - thinking of you and hope all is well for tomorrows scan

Lots of love and hope to you all
Jaybxx


----------



## jack (Oct 29, 2004)

hi

Thanks for all your kind replies will be your turns soon never thought i would get there  
Dannysgirl- just chill and put your feet up i had et on the saturday and by the monday i had period pain feelings and suffered with a headache all that week and come the thurs night and friday i was spotting (thought the worst) cried all day on the friday but stopped spotting and had a feeling i really do hope this works for you as you really deserve it   .

Hope everyone els is taking it easy

love jack xx


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi ladies. Had my scan this morning with William, he's so lovely!
I told him i had been bleeding and that he probably wouldn't find anything but he proved me wrong. *IM HAVING TWINS!!!*
Saw the heartbeats and still can't believe it. He said i may have bled because its twins or just because it would have been the time of my period and my body hasn't got used to being pregnant yet.

So heres hope to all you other girls who are worried ablout bleeding, its not always a bad sign.

Love and luck to you all.

Suexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Suzi - WHAT FANTASTIC NEWS!!!! I hope you have a fantastic happy and healthy pregnancy.


Amanda xxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Sue - I am so pleased for you, been thinking about you a lot today and was so hoping it would be good news. How exciting  TWINS!!!

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

What lovely news for both Jack and Sue.  Congratulations to you both.  I'm so glad your scan went well Sue.  Bet you nearly fell off the bed!!!  Knowing William he would have been jumping around with excitement too.  

Dannysgirl.  Hope you are feeling well.  Need a BFP from you too now!!  

Looking forward to seeing everyone on the 22nd April.  xxxx


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks girls. Still on cloud 9 waiting to come down!! ; William was very excieted and you would have thought it was him having the babies!!!

Can't thank HH enough. And you lot have really made this last week a bit easier thanks for all your support i really feel like i have made some wonderful new friends. Looking forward to meeting you all on 22nd April.
Dannysgirl  

Love and Luck to you all.


Suexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

all,

well I missed looking at the thread for a couple of days because for some reason my email alerts stopped coming - thought everybody had gone quiet!  But came to find the thread and what wonderful news I have found!! (and what a rollercoaster the last couple of weeks have been for 3 of you!)

Jack - CONGRATULATIONS    to you and your DH on your  - I am so pleased for you, and wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy  xxxxx      

Suziq - TWINS!!!!!   - how brilliant is that?!!!    I know how worried you were, you must be over the moon and I am sure you will stay there for a long time! I really hope the bleeding stops and that the rest of your pregnancy is trouble-free xxxxx      

Dannysgirl - been thinking about you lots  - really, really  hope that you get a        and that the 2ww doesn't drive you too mad! 

Hope everyone else is well and happy and am looking forward to our meet-up on the 22nd!

Lots of love and 

Steph xxxx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi girls

Really down today.  I had EC yesterday and they collected 17 eggs.  DH and I were over the moon about that.  But then embryologist called today and out of 17 eggs only 10 were mature enough for ICSI. OUt of these 10 only 3 have fertilized.  How does that happen?  17, down to 3?    
We're really upset needless to say, ET is due for Saturday if any of the embies survive.  Just can't bear to think of having to go through everything again.  

Sorry for the me post.  Really happy for Suziq and her twin bump.  Hope everyone else is ok

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Angie please keep positive it only takes 1!! I know its hard but    im sure those little embies are nice and warm and getting stronger every hour.

Lots of love
Suexxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

OMG Suzie twins !!  That's fab news   

Angie - Keep your chin up darling it only takes 1.  I know how you feel these few days between EC & ET are the worst for me I just go crazy.  Try and stay positive   

As for me I'm feeling quite positive today.  couldn't finish my breakfast this morning as suddenly felt sick so lets hope this is a good sign

Love to you all and thank you so much for your support.  It means so much.
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi lovely ladies,
Have been away up North for a few days again so just popped in now home...

Dannysgirl - have been thinking of you loads hun...hope you are getting some r and r this week? Lots of   to you..x

Sue - TWINS!!!! Congratulations lovely lady..fantastic news..can imagine that William's huge grin was only topped by your own!!

Jack - Congratulations to you both on the BFP!! Wishing you a happy and trouble-free rest of pregnancy x

Angie - hang in there hun...I know how hard this bit is (have been there myself many times)...am praying for your 3 strong embies to keep on dividing and growing ready to be back with you on Saturday..  's to you both x

To everyone else going to the meet - very much looking forward to it too!

Love to all
Mikeygirl x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Dannysgirl feeling sick eh hoping and praying for you that it means you are pregnant.

Angie - everybody is right that time is so hard, It does only take one, on our first attempt we got 5 eggs only one fertilized and although it wasn't able to stay I did get pregnant. Lots of love and positive thoughts for you, we only had day two transfer so our little one was 2 cells, had only just divided.

Take Care
Lots of love and hope 
Jaybxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Angie - try to keep as positive as possible hun.  I can't say I know how you feel cos we haven't got that far yet but just wanted to say I am thinking of you and as everyone else has said, it does only take 1. Sending you some     

Amanda x


----------



## woodsy (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi all,
Congrats on all those BFPs    and    for those waiting. I had blastocyst transfer this Tuesday just gone, they put back 2 which they said were good quality. Im really nervous and scared it will be another BFN as out of 16 collected, 12 fertilised and only 3 made it to blastocyst, 1 was not good enough to freeze. This may be our last attempt before looking into an egg donor. This is our 7th IVF attempt. 

I wish you all the luck in the world and know how you are all feeling.

Luv
Tracey xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

HI Woodsy - sending you lots of      and .  I am sure they are snug as bugs in there and will be staying xxx

How do I change my signature and little ticker thing at the bottom?  I can change it but can't make it stick!!


----------



## woodsy (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks Panda,    

Im not sure, how do you get them on your page in the first place.

Tracey xxx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hang on in there Woodsy.

We had 13 eggs - all fertilised but only 3 made it to blastocyst. 2 were put back and the third was not worth freezing. I am now 27 weeks pg with the one little blast that stuck around.

Hope that helps a little and gives you some hope. You know for sure you have the best ones back on board - that's the great thing about getting to blast stage. I really hope this works for you   

Hi to everyone - have been lurking lots and was so pleased to see some BFPs and twin news!!

Dannysgirl - good luck   

Nicky x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Woodsy - Just wanted to say all the very best, you certainly have been through it really hope this is the one for you.

HI to every one else, still waiting for my letter to say when I can go in for surgery.

Have a good weekend
Lots of Love 
Jaybxx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi HHers

Just wanted to say another disappointed day for us.  Andy has called and only one of our embies has gone on to fertilize.  It's a 3 cell mid-grade two day transfer.  So we are only having the one put back, although he did say that there is still a chance that the others could divide by the time we get up there at 11:30.  Please pray for us and keep us and our precious embie in your thoughts today.   All we have is hope now.

Take care,

Angiexxx


----------



## woodsy (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks girls for all your support!
Angie, good luck hon! You have just as much chance with 1. 

Love 

Tracey x


----------



## jack (Oct 29, 2004)

hi all

Sue-congrats on the scan so pleased for you best start buying two of everything what a relief you can now start enjoying being pregnant  .

Dannysgirl- How you feeling are still feeling sick? Sending you loads of   not that you will need it have a relaxing weekend.

Tracy-have everything crossed i had 2 good quality blastocysts transfered and i tested positive still early days for me but thats the first time i had it will keep everything crossed for you keep positive.

Jayb-have you heard from the doctors yet about your surgery i bet you cant wait just to get it over with then you can concentrate on getting started again.

Hope you all have a fab weekend will catch up soon
love jack xx


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Woodsey very good luck. You can't get any better than blast! Keep  

Angie please   it does only take one. Big hugs to you i have everything crossed.

Dannysgirl thinking of you hun  

Jack, i have already started looking at double buggies!! I know but i cant help it!
I don't think you every truly relax and stop worrying, got a long way to go.

Love and luck to you all and   

Suexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Angie - good luck for ET tomorrow.  You know we are all routing for you.  When I had my last ET William told me about a HH lady who got one egg, one fertilisation and one BFP so it aint over till the fat lady sings.  I'll be thinking of you.  

Woodsy - great news for you.  3 blasts.  I never made it to blast stage so you are doing great.  Keep thinking those    thoughts.  

Dannysgirl - hope you are feeling OK? 

Hi to everyone else.  Look forward to seeing you all in a few weeks time.  

Caroline

xx


----------



## woodsy (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi girls,
Hope you're all having a nice weekend. Im a bit down at the moment as I feel that this treatment will be another BFN. Ive had not symptoms at all, apart from feeling very moody and terrible hot and cold spells, ive been having these spells ever since day 6. Im really worried about the hot flushes because I have read on this site that hot flushes usualy means AF is on its way. 
Really want this wait to be over soon. 

Angie I hope that things are going well with you hon!

Love
Tracey xx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Angie - good luck for ET   

Woodsy - Hang on in there   My BFP 2ww felt EXACTLY the same as the BFN 2wws had until Day 12/13 when it started to feel a bit different with regards to cramps and insomnia (although the insomnia was probably more to do with laying awake all night to see if I got more cramps!!). I have everything crossed for you   

Nicky x


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Dannysgirl..

Just checking in to see if you are okay?!? 

Love Mikeygirl xx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Mikeygirl

Yes I'm fine thanks.  Well as good as I can be with 3 days till testing  !!

No change to symptoms really (.)(.) not as sore now and still getting the odd AF type pain but I am still feeling positive just trying to keep it in check just in case it's a negative.

How are you doing ?

Love
Dannysgirl xxx


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Dannysgirl. Wishing the next 3 days away for you. Hig hugs for a BFP! 

Loads of love

Suexxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

HI 

Dannysgirl got those positive vibes how for you, Acupuncture is going well, had a session on Saturday and so did Mike, he seems to be responding well to it too. Mine is every month now and Mike's is every two weeks. Thinking about you loads over the next two days.

All the best to Woodsy and Angie, I know it is hard but keep positive.

Hello to everyone else really looking forward to seeing everybody on the 22nd.

Lots of love jayb xx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Thanks for all your kind words and wishes.  DH and I have decided to test on Wednesday evening instead of Thursday morning as we don't want to be going of to work if the worst happens like we had to last time.

So tomorrow night it is !!   I'm scared.  Confidence is dropping off a bit now but I am trying to stay positive.

Jayb - Glad that the accpuncture is doing you both some good xx

Love
Dannysgirl xxx


----------



## woodsy (Jun 24, 2004)

Good luck ladies with your testing!
Well it looks all over for me   ive started brown spotting, this happens to me everytime before my period starts. It usually starts 2 days before it turns into a full blown period. Im so sad as this was out last hope of having our own. Why is life so hard sometimes. I feel this time I really deserved it as I have been through so much over the past few years.

Not sure which way to turn now.

I wish you all the luck in the world and hope you get your dream real soon. 

Love
Tracey xx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Oh Woodsy don't give up just yet !

Test day is Thursday the same as me and you've got 2 days to go yet.  I'm sure I read a post of yours advising someone else not to give up and that you've heard of people having a bleed and still getting a BFP.

Try and stay   fingers crossed that you are wrong and you get your BFP

Love
Dannysgirl xxxxx


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Woodsey. I had brown and red spotting 2 days before my test so did an early test and got a bfp.  Have bled on and off for the last 4 weeks and am still pregnant with twins. I really thought it was all over but its just one of those things. Please keep positive and don't give up until you know for sure. 

Love and luck to you all 

Suexxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jack (Oct 29, 2004)

hi dannysgirl

just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for testing on wednesday will be thinking of you    

love jack xx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks Jack  

OK I've been reading all over this site like a mad woman all morning !

I'm feeling quite a lot of AF pains this morning and AF would usually have been due yesterday.  Any of you ladies think that AF was coming and got a BFP ?  I thought I was coping really well with the 2WW but today I'm going absolutly mad !!

HELP !!!

Love
Dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi there,
Update from me - not good news..
Liz phoned a little while ago to say that the couple who donated their embryo's to us have changed their minds and no longer want to...feel completely devastated and can't stop   at the moment - really don't know what is going to happen next..just can't believe it.
Sorry this is just a me-post for now
Mikeygirl x


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

MIkeygirl - Im so sorry to hear that.  Its imperative when donating eggs/embryos to be 110% sure at the outset that you are doing the right thing as its so unfair to the recipient when they get their hopes up only to be dropped from a great height.  Have a huge hug from me.

Dannysgirl - good luck for tomorrow eveningx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

mikeygirl- Feeling so sad for you right now.  How cruel it all must seem right now.  We are here for you if you need to talk.  Please know I'm thinking of you and praying for you.

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Dannysgirl.  Good luck for tomorrow night.  Wishing you all the very best and tons of  

Mikeygirl.  So sorry to hear your news.  You are entitled to your "me" post.  Life can be ****e sometimes.  

Woodsy.  Don't give up hope just yet.  I am too one of those people who as soon as I found out I was PG started to spot and it continued from week 6 until 11 weeks and 6 days when I had a rush of red blood....... I'm doing fine now too.  

Love to everyone.  xxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Oh mikeygirl thats really bad.  I'm kinda   they must know what IF feels like and to change their mind is so wrong.

Lets hope someone comes along that will be doners for you honey

Lots of love 
dannysgirl xxxxxxxx


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Mickeygirl, what horrible news. Im so angry and sad for you. You don't deserve this if i could then id give some of my eggs but they aint that good anyway!! Big hungs  

Dannysgirl bet you cant wait now, nearly over. As you know i had bleeding and AF pains just before my test so chin up hun and  .

Woodsey Everything crossed for tomorrow. xx

Suexxxxxxxx


----------



## woodsy (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks girls for all your lovely words, it has really helped me to try and stay positive   .

Mikeygirl, im so sorry for your news, you must be devastated. I really hope you find someone elso real soon mate.

Dannygirl, good luck with your test tonight mate.

I was up all night with sharpe stretchy pains running down the lower part of my belly not sure what that could be, never had that before, also yesterday when I bent down and then good up quick I came over feeling really sick it passed as soon as a layed down for a little while, never had that before either.



Love
Tracey  xxxx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

woodsy-Just wanted to tell you good luck for your test tomorrow   

Dannysgirl-Everything crossed for your test tonight, thinking of you and dh   

Love to all,

Angiexxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Woodsy - Hang on in there honey !! It ain't over til I start singing !!  

Just thought I'd pop in and thank you for all your support and to tell you that I've lost my bottle and I won't be testing tonight.  I just can't bring myself to do it I'm just too scared.  So I'm gonna test tomorrow evening instead as tomorrow is my official test day !

angel129 - how are you doing honey ?

Love to you all
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## woodsy (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Dannygirl!
I think leaving it to the test day is the best thing. Im going to test Thursday night when DH gets in from work. Lets just prey we all get  .

I hope our   stays away!

Love 
Tracey xxx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Afternoon ladies 

Mikeygirl - I am so very sorry to hear your news. What a horrible shock for you? Does Liz think there will be any more likely donors for you? I really hope so.

Dannysgirl - I think evening testing is very sensible!! That's what I did this time. I have everything crossed for you   

Woodsy - I had goosebumps when I read your post - your symptoms sound exactly like mine were towards the end of the 2ww. I so hope it works for you   

Jay - Glad you are feeling the benefit of acupuncture - good for you xx

Caroline - Hello my fellow airheard and clumsy person!! Hope you are well xx

Sue - Hope things are good with you and your twinnie bump

Tracey - Is Max fully recovered now? Hope so. 

Angie - hang on in there - hope you are coping with the 2ww   

Hi to Panda, jack (and Kimmy if you are lurking  )

Nicky xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Dannysgirl and Woodsy - lots and lots of luck for tomorrow.

MikeyGirl - I am so sorry, I really don't know what to say, I guess they had their reasons but it seems so unfair. sending you a hug 

Hi to everyone else, I am feeling a bit c....p today a lot of discomfort in my tummy, not sure whether it is the fluid building up or not, been like this the last couple of days. Will speak to Mr Robarts if it continues.

Nicky good to hear from you, Kimmy if you are around, thinking about you lots.

Lots of love to you all 
Jaybxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey girls - afternoon to all of you!

I need to pick your brains....

Have any of you had any dealings with Whipps X Hospital Trust and Waltham Forest?  When we first visited our dr for referral to HH she said she would also refer us to Whipps - she wasn't sure that we would get accepted because DH has had a vasectomy and she didn't think that was covered by NHS funding but Whipps were having a new intake of patients from 1 April so she thought it would be worthwhile writing to them.  

I got an appointment through for next Weds 12 April.  Now I was under the impression that if you had already been to discuss private and were going to have private treatment then the NHS would not fund you.  Is this correct?  

We really don't want to go and sit in Whipps X next week for hours only to be told no and I would have to take a whole day's holiday and my period is due this weekend and I don't know whether they would want to have a look "down below". I have therefore cancelled the appointment next week and rearranged it for 17 May but do any of you know about their protocol?

Sorry just reread my post and it really sounds like we can't be bothered - we can but we don't want to waste anyone's time and I would feel like a fraud if we got funding and another couple who had medical fertility problems didn't!  HELP....


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Panda. I'm not with Whipps Cross but come under Havering and I had a hell of a fight to get them to fund 1 go at NHS IVF which luckily I didn't end up needing. This document I've attached is very LONG but is invaluable as it gives all the guidlines PCT's must follow and the criteria needed for a NHS go; ie no previous children, certain tests must have been done etc etc. All PCT's must folllow this guideline but I believe there is 5 years or something similar with which to implement all the findings.

http://www.nice.org.uk/pdf/CG011fullguideline.pdf

When I had my initital NHS appointment I too was on Day 2 of my period and I saw a nurse who took all of our basic details etc and then booked an appt with the consultant. She did do an internal scan and went I said to her I was having a period she told me she was a midwife by profession and had seen it all before!!

A lot of health authorities will tell you that if you had paid for 3 IVF's privately then you are not eligible for fudning. This is NOT the case. What they should be telling you is that the government considers the chances of it working after 3 attempts to be less. They should not refuse you on those grounds as that was what my fight was about and I won in the end. In hindsight I wouldn't tell them I'd had 3 as it just gave me something else to argue about. Not ethical I know but then neither is postcode lotteries. Good luck. xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

daycj - thank you for that information and the huge document!  I will send it home and plough through it at some point.  

I really don't think there is any point in us going for the NHS appointment as DH has two children from a previous relationship, and he's had a vasectomy and I don't want to stress myself out trying to get them to pay for it when realistically other couples need it more than we do.  If my DH's ex-wife hadn't pushed him into having a vasectomy all those years ago, we wouldn't be here now!


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh and now I have another question - can any of you recommend an accupuncturist local to HH?  

I am going to a local one to me (Chingford) on Saturday - its a new place and my mum has already been and had a "body alignment" which was accu, reflexology and cupping which she said was very very good and she felt extremely relaxed after - and I am having that done and am going to question the lady about IVF to gauge what she knows and what she thinks she can do and then hopefully cross refer her with someone that you have recommended to see if she knows what she's on about!

Waffle Waffle....x


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi lovely chums,

*Dannysgirl* - have been thinking of you loads and have everything crossed for you for tommorrow evening - hang in there   to you x
*
Woodsy * - same to you, will have all crossed for that BFP tommorrow   to you x

*JayB* - sorry to hear you are not feeling well..hope you are feeling better soon but if not you are right to get things checked out with Mr Robarts. Did I see you are having acupuncture? I am a convert and have been having for over a year..will look forward to having a natter on the way to Old Orleans..Hope you got my address - I pm'd you I think? If I haven't can you let me know and I will try again!

Me, well I'm feeling just numb about things today - rang HH as my conversation was very brief yesterday (was in shock and couldn't remember much apart from they have changed their minds once put phone down), basically the donor couple felt their religion was so important to them that they only wanted the embryo's to go to someone of the same faith..Of course I respect that decision totally, I just can't understand why something as fundamental as that would not have figured in their decision-making BEFORE they agreed to donate them to us (whom they knew were not of the same religion)...The embryo's 5-year 'storage limit' is up next year and they "amazed" if she was able to 'place' the embryo's with a recipient couple of the same religion before that time is up, so the likelyhood is they will be destroyed which I find gutting  
So, what to do...well, me and DH are planners - it's the way we cope and so we are now going to look at going abroad possibly to Spain for donor embryo treatment...so will spend the next few days looking on the Abroadies thread seeing what's what and then start making plans. William has already said he will help with this process and I would have all scans/meds etc at HHH so hoping no one minds if I hang around here for a bit...

Love to all
Mikeygirl x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Mikey yes thanks I did get your pm, no problems.

I really hope you can find the right couple next time and I wish you all the best I love to natter so we will be at old orleans before you know it. Can you remeber who else I was taking??


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Jayb,
Oh no -   haven't a clue who else you were taking sorry!!!
Mikeygirl x


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Morning ladies

Well another BFN for us.  We tested last night with first response and this morning with clear blue  

DH was very upset but I'm feeling OK.  We are taking comfort that this cycle was much more positive than the last one and we just were'n in the lucky 30%.  I'm gonna book the follow up  for the end of the first week in May coz work is pretty busy this month.

I've put on a stone during this TX so I wanna loose that and a bit more before trying again but obvoiusly it depends what HH have to say.

Still looking forward to the meet up on 22nd.  I get inspiration from all of you guys that we will get a BFP one day.

Thank you all for your support it means so much
Love
Dannysgirl xxxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Dannysgirl - Im so sorry to hear that it didn't work for you this time around. You sound quite positive though which is great, but have a hug from me.  

Take care

Amanda xxxxx


----------



## woodsy (Jun 24, 2004)

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
Im still in shock at the moment. This was out 7th attempt can you believe it. I took a test at 9am today day 14. I used ClearBlue digital.

Dannysgirl, im so sorry to hear of your BFP. I wish you all the luck in the future. Dont give up. I know how you are feeling right now hon.  

Love
Tracey xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Woodsy - what fantastic news - you must be completely over the moon.  CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## woodsy (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks Panda,
Yes it hasnt really sunk in yet. All the same Im one happy lady!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .
I would like to add a ticker bar at the end of my profile like yours how do you do that.

Love 

Tracey xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Go to http://www.tickerfactory.com/ezticker/ticker_designer.php and follow the instructions. x


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Dannysgirl -am so sorry this treatment has not worked out, I was really hoping and rootin' for you from here on the sidelines...Big  's lovely lady..It's great that you are taking out the positives and still feel you have the strength to look at trying again at some point...this is no easy road to travel, you have been through a lot over recent weeks and today is a day for you and your dh being gentle with yourselves and each other. Am really looking forward to meeting you on the 22nd..give us all a boost, methinks! 
Chat soon
Love Mikeygirl x


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Woodsey,

 on your BFP!!! 

Wishing you a happy and healthy trouble-free rest of your pregnancy!

Enjoy every minute..

Mikeygirl x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Dannysgirl so sorry honey that it wasn't to be sending you lots of hugs and as Mikey girl says it is good that you are so positive, hope DH is ok, it is just as bad for them because they see us going through it.

Woodsy well done on your BFP wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy

Mikey girl and I can not remember who else it is that lives in Chelmsford and I said I would give a lift to any thoughts, just thought Mikeygirl it may have been on the holly house meet thread I will go on there.

Lots of love 
Jaybxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Aaah I've come on here specially to see how Dannysgirl and Woodsy got on.  

Firstly Dannysgirl.  So sorry it was a BFN - there's not much more to say really.  I'm glad that you are keeping a positive frame of mind as they does help the sanity and as you say a much better treatment cycle this time than last so HH are learning from you all the time.  Just a shame it costs so much money to learn these things.  Looking forward to seeing you in a few weeks though.  

Woodsy.  Congratulations to you.  7th go - good for you on keeping going.  I don't know where you got the strength from but it certainly paid off.  

MikeyGirl.  You can't leave the HH thread if you go abroad.  You are one of us.  

JayB - sorry you're feeling a bit under the weather.  Looking forward to catching up with you again on the 22nd.  xxx


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Dannysgirl, im so sorry hun really had good vibs, you deserve some luck.  Youv been so kind to me. 

Woodsy 7th time lucky. Just goes to show you should never give up. Im really pleased for you. Hope everything goes smoothly for you. 


Mickeygirl, good on you. onwards and upwards as the saying goes. Good luck hun.

Look forward to meeting you all.

Love and luck
Suexxxxxxxxx


----------



## woodsy (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks girls for all your lovely words! You are all so sweet.

*Dannysgirl! * HH took a few times to get my treatment right (no fault of their own). They seemed to learn more and more about my body each time. Everytime was better. They altered my drugs a lot and kept a closer eye on me throughout stims. I think HH are great and even though it has taken so long to get to this point I never at any point ever considered using another clinic. I mean it GOOD LUCK HON and dont give up. (I know its really expensive but its worth it if you get your little dream).

Love
Tracey xxx


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi All - sorry to jump in and change the subject but I've been off the site for a few weeks and have lost track of arrangements for meeting up on 22nd April and I can't find a "meeting up" thread - does anyone have any details about what is happening, as I'm dying to meet up and have a good old chat? 

Jayb - you kindly contacted me offering me a lift, that would be top; I tried to IM you back, but your inbox is full!

PeppermintT

ps - my day 20 scan is booked for 24th April so I'm going to be looking for some guidance about what to expect and how to cope with the following few weeks/months


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Thank you so much for your kind words and all the support you've given me over the last few weeks.  

DH and I had a quick look on the net last night and we're going to book a long weekend away somewhere at the end of May.  I think it will do us good to get away and it will be the only holiday we get this year coz of paying for the next TX.  I haven't discussed the next go with DH yet but I heard him talking to his Mum on the phone last night and it appears he is willing to have another go which is a relief coz I could see an arguement coming if he wasn't    I'm thinking it might be September but our HIV & Hep test was bone at the beginning of October last year, do you think I'll have to have another before we start or will that one cover us ?

Thanks Again
Lots of Love
Dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Dannysgirl said:


> I'm thinking it might be September but our HIV & Hep test was bone at the beginning of October last year, do you think I'll have to have another before we start or will that one cover us ?


Hi hun, have pm'd you but I think these tests are required annually so you should be fine.
Mikeygirl x


----------



## jack (Oct 29, 2004)

hi all

Dannysgirl- Really sorry to hear your news but i done exactly what your doing getting away for a weeknd (getting really drunk helped ) plus looking forward ready to start again i was devastated when it was a bfn but i was ready to start again the next day if i could,you will get there,as there is so many bfp after years of trying,you really deserve it as well.

Tracey-Congratulations im so pleased on your bfp,when is your scan date? I will be glad to get mine over i just want to make sure all is well then maybe i will relax a bit your body plays so many mind games,feeling quite tired and queasy at the mo but it will be worth in the end.

Hope everyone else is doing well am thinking of you all

love jack x


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi all, 

I have been watching from the wings for a while now and checking everyone's progress nearly everyday.  Haven't really felt like I could contribute, as I hadn't had my 1st appointment at HH until yesterday.  A big congrats to all of you who have recently had your prayers answered and I am so sorry to hear of those of you who have not had their dreams come true just yet.

I met with William at HH yesterday and both my DH and I really warmed to him.  It was nice not to feel rushed and he cracked a few jokes too which relaxed us.  We are going to start our 1st cycle of ICSI 26th April (day 21 of cycle).  We are really keen to start straight away as the waiting is persecution   (and I know there's so much more waiting to be done!)  Just been trying to work out all the potential timings of scans, jabs etc.  From the notes he gave us, I thought it meant I would be DR-ing for 4 weeks before stimming, but looking at this closer at illustrations in the booklet and in other books, think these processes co-incide?!?!?

I am nervous but really ready and raring to get started.  I have started acupuncture to hopefully improve overall health.  Does anyone have any other tips for helping the quality of eggs.  I have no probs that I know off, but worry that now the emphasis is all on egg quality - as opposed to sperm quality when we were trying to improve that - that I need to do my upmost to help.  I read in Zita West's book that aerobics is not recommended in the run-up to treatment as all blood should be going to uterus and not extremities.  Yet I thought I should be doing exercise to be energised and healthy!?!

I am also taking pro-natal but wondered whether I should splash out and get the Marilyn Glenville (or similar vits) - any recommendations/tips to get myself in the best condition for treatment would be gratefully received  !  I know there are lots of ideas in books, but maybe you guys have tried something that you felt really helped.. x

Thanks and good luck - MackLM xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi MackLM - welcome to the thread!  I can't offer you any words of wisdom as we don't start our first bash at treatment until June - Im not sure I can stand the wait but it'll be here before we know it!  I was unaware that you aren't supposed to exercise - I love exercising and think I would go mad if I couldn't go for a month.  It really helps me to relax and chill out - obviously I wouldn't exercise once ET had taken place - wouldn't want them jiggling around too much !!

Im having my first accupuncture session tomorrow and really looking forward to it.

Wishing you the very best of luck

Panda xx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome MackLM,
Glad your first appointment with HHH and William went well - he is soo lovely isn't he!
These are the general rules I follow after 8 treatments, much reading and also going to the Zita West clinic for nutrition counselling...

No alcohol
At least 2, preferably 3 litres of filtered not bottled water a day
60-75g of lean protein a day organic where poss
Much fresh fruit and veg - organic where poss
As little processed food as poss

Plus a good pre-pregnancy vitamin supplement. I personally take ZW's 'vita fem' and 'vital dha' which you can order from her website.

I too have always been told to stop gym sessions whilst doing IVF because e.g. body needs to experience as little stress as possible when doing IVF and organs eg liver if they are 'working out' then they are less able to focus on the processing of medication e.g. don't get rid of stimms as efficiently through your body...personally I was quite pleased about this advice (let off the hook!) and took to relaxing in other ways e.g. massage and weekly acupuncture which has proven benefits when doing fertility treatment. I suppose if not execising for a month is going to stress you out then some gentle stuff probably wouldn't hurt, but as Panda say's, for me it would be a def no-no after ET.

Zita West also recommends using an additional heat source like a hot water bottle on your tummy whilst doing stimms as this is supposed to help egg development, However, it's important not to use any additional heat source once the embryo's are transferred back as they don't like big changes to their temperature!

Everyone seems to have their own personal little do's and don'ts so maybe other ladies will come to give you theirs later!

What down-regging medication are you taking? I have taken prostap and gonapeptyl over the course of my tx - these are one off injections given on day 21. Scanning and stimms then starts day 2-6 of the folowing cycle. It maybe that someone else has experience of daily down-regging injections who can tell you if they coincide..?

Hope this helps...there is such a lot to take in when you do this for the first time so if you have any questions, remember there are no stupid ones, so just shout!!!

Keep in touch and look forward to hearing how you are getting on.

Just a thought - Tracey has arranged a HH girls meet up on Sat 22nd April at 1pm at Old Orleans in Epping, you would be more than welcome if you can make it...

Anyways, best of luck.

Love Mikeygirl x


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Mack

Lots of great advice already from Mikeygirl.

Personally I drank at least a pint of milk a day whilst stimming. 

Down reg does overlap with stimming. You down reg (I have had daily injections) first to bring on a temporary menopause then you carry on down regging (so you don't ovulate) whilst stimming. Then you stop both to do the final 'trigger' shot which triggers the egg release in time for egg collection. The last injection is carefully timed.

Good luck - exciting times when you finally start tx!!

Fancy joining us all on 22nd April at our first HH meet up? There is a thread running on 'Meeting Places'.

Nicky x


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Dannysgirl - So very sorry to see your news   Tough times but you sound in a really good frame of mind and positive which is so important on the IVF rollercoaster of ups and downs. xxx

Woodsy - So please to see you get your BFP after all those treatments   Relax and enjoy every minute xx

Nicky xx


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks so much Mikeygirl and Nicky for your replies.

I will def put in to practice what you have done yourselves.  I certainly don't eat healthily enough or do hardly enough exercise - just thought i should start - but bit late i know!

I've also got something else to pick you brains about.... don't read on if you're a bit sqeamish, as this is def tmi!   Just thought i'd ask, hope you don't mind...

My period started Thursday and on Friday it was so heavy.  I was changing tampons almost every hour.  When taking out two of the tampons, two large clot type lumps came out.  This also happened once last month and i don't recall it happening before that.  Last month i just ignored it and tried not to worry.  This time i felt a bit freaked and put it in the sink for a closer look..  .  It was def blood and lumpy.

I serached on the www for an explanation and it seems that the body produces anti-coagulant when you menstrate.  If the period is so heavy, the blood doesn't get a chance to thin with this and comes out lumpy.  This put my mind at rest to a certain extent as it seemed to make sense that it was so heavy.  However, it also said that if the clots were larger than a 10p piece, you should see a doctor.... well, my lumps were more like the size of a piece of liver! 

Has anyone else experienced this?  Should i go to the docs?  I am concerned as i think that when it's time for ET the embies won't implant as my lining is being shed at the rate of knots!

Any advice very welcomed!  Sorry to drain you of info on my first few visits!

MackLM x


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello everyone,
just had a quick catch up on this thread...ive just returned from a weeks hols. Feel much better and now looking forward to my 1st appointment at HH in 3 wks time. Helly Nicky30 !!! ((wave)) hope you are keeping well.

I will have a good read through this thread again tomorrow as I really must get some kip.
Good luck to you all for now, catch up soon.
Clare x


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Good Morning Ladies

So I am now pretty sure that I'm over my BFN adn I've been thinking about our follow up appt.  I booked it for 12th May thinking at the time that I'm in no rush to start TX again as I put on a stone during the last one and I want to loose at least 2 stone before starting again  

I'm now regretting booking the appt. so far away as I'm now having lots of doubts on what HH are going to say so I thought I'd ask you guys if you have any experience of our situation.

On our 2 Tx we've had good fertilisation rates all be it with few eggs (1st tx 4 eggs - 3 fertilised and 2nd Tx 6 eggs and 5 fertilised) but our embryo quality is poor.  Tx 1 (long Protocol) we had 1x grade 1 and 2x grade 2.  one of the grade 2's perished on day 2 so we had ET that day and as you know BFN.  Tx 2 (Short protocol) we had 1x grade 1, 3x grade 2 and 1x grade 4.  the grade 2's went to grade 3 on day 3 and were used for ET, the other grade 2 went to grade 4 and the grade 1 failed to continue for freezing.

I'm scared that HH will say that a donor either egg or sperm is the only way forward because I'm pretty sure DH will say no to using a donor.  I was going to wait for the meet up to ask you all what you think but I couldn't wait that long hence this post !

Does anyone know if HH can do anything else to improve our chances ?  could it just be implantation issues ?  Are there tests they can do to determin the issue ?  Oh so many questions !!  Sorry Girls !

Thanks
Lots of love
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## jack (Oct 29, 2004)

hi dannysgirl

I think you are worrying about nothing,it may be easy for me to say that but it took me till my 4th go( plus ive still got to get to 12 weeks) but i really do think when it fails its not meant to be as for implantation issues i use to think that its just one of those things it will happen just keep going if you can dont give up all i can say is as long as no-one tells you,you are wasting your time then keep going if you can i know its hard but you will get there in the end then you will screaming as you will have triplets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im thinking of you both
love jack xxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

So annoyed   I wrote a really long message yesterday welcoming mackLm and there was a technical fault and i lost the lot.

Macklm welcome to the site I really hope you can make the 22nd and we can have a good ole natter at old orleans. By the way I passed it yesterday on my way to Holly House so I know where I am going.

Well HH went well yesterday saw Daniel he said what I pretty much knew already they wouldn't do anymore treatments until after surgery, he feel positive about afterwards as the grade of embryo is good and I respond well and the drug regime last time gave much better results than first time round. Reckoned we could start 8-10 weeks after surgery.

Dannysgirl keep those positive vibes, but any concerns you have write down so you will remember to voice them when you see the guys at HH.

Better go now as at work.

Lots of love 
Jaybxx


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi all, 

Thanks for all the welcomes and advice.  Will come along 22nd and be picking your brains for tips/advice   as i'll be starting DR 26th.  I went for my injection teach at HH with Mary yesterday.  I thought I was going to have the one-off DR injection, but they had me down for the dailies.  WOW - walked out with big bag full of syringes and was told to take 300ui(?) Suprecur per day.  Someone mentioned on another thread that this seemed like a lot - does anyone know if that's the case? 

Have worked our that i'll know by about 7th June if it's been successful - aaargh, scary!  I really hope so!  I really hope we are all successful soon! xx

MackLM x


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi MackLM

Sory I haven't welcomed you properly !!  Welcome to the HH thread ! 

I was on 300ui Suprecour for my 1st Tx.  Looks like it's the standard dose for HH !!

Love
Dannysgirl xxx


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi

I wonder if any of you would be able to help me.

We are considering getting a referral to Holly House for our 3rd IVF and wondered what your thoughts on the clinic were. i.e. Are you treated well, do you see the same person each time you go, any general comments?

Any help would be appreciated.

Many thanks

Heidi


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Heidi

We had 2 goes at Barts and then moved to HH for our 3rd go. I couldn't have been happier with HH. The main thing that really made a difference for me was the customer service/admin side of things. I found it so stressful at Barts never being able to get through on the phone etc. I found EC better at HH and recovery after ET was much better too. It was cleaner and just generally felt more professional.

If you have a scroll back through this thread you will see advice that has been given to others when they were considering HH.

Good luck!

Nicky x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi girls  

sorry I haven't posted for a few days - this is just a quick one as I've just noticed the time and I really should be in bed!

Dannysgirl - really, really sorry to read your news - I really hope that it works for you next time and that the 12th May comes round for you quickly - have PM'd you  

Woodsy - Congratulations on your  - wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy - enjoy! 

MackLM and Pancake - welcome to the thread  

Lots of love and good luck to all, wherever you are with your treatment 

Steph xxxx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi HHers-

Just a quick post to let you all know that I took my pregnancy test today and sadly it was a BFN.  I have to say ever since ET with only one grade 2-3 4 cell, 2 day transfer I haven't been very positive.  I think that I just had the wrong mindset from that point on.  Hopefully the followup consult will prove helpful and give us a way forward.  I need to call HH still to see what they say.  

I think the worst part about all of it is feeling like I've let my DH and our families down.  We were only able to self fund one go at ICSI because my dear grandfather left me inheritance when he died a year ago.  I feel like I have wasted that now.  How are we going to come up with another £5000?  The drugs alone ended up costing me £1000 this go.  How have those of you who are self funding paid for the treatments, out of curiosity?

Lots of love to everyone,

Angiexxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Angie

so sorry to hear about your BFN I've PM'd you  

DH and I re-mortguaged enough for 3 tries hoping that we wouldn't need them all but hey ho.  We are lucky that both sets of parents have also offered the money for another try if we want to so we know we are very lucky.  We had put a quite big deposit down when we moved into our house so we just looked at it that we were releasing some of it.

Love
dannysgirl xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Angie - Im also very sorry to hear of your BFN.  Sending you some much needed hugs.

I've often wondered how people fund their treatments as some of you have had so many, so it will be interesting to hear what others have to say.  I am very lucky in that my DH earns a lot of money and has a lot of shares/savings (unlike me ) so he has just sold some shares to cover our first treatment (bearing in mind we are egg sharing so this treatment will only be around £2.5k) and, God forbid, we need any more treatments, DH gets a bonus in June which will be put away to cover one more treatment.  We have said we will only have 2 goes and I sincerely hope we won't get that far -  but we shall see!!


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi Angie.  Just wanted to say really sorry to hear of your BFN.  Take some time for you and make sure you make a follow up appointment in due course.  I found to my cost before that it is actually better to have a gap of around a month after it fails as otherwise you are too raw to talk about things properly.  

Ref funding.  Having paid for 4 treatments I know how difficult this can be.  We sold shares to pay for some (again I'm lucky as I get reduced shares through work), used my bonus I got last year to pay for one and then scraped the rest of the money together.  It's just all added pressure isn't it?  

Hope all of you have a great Easter and the bunny brings lots of eggs.  xxx


----------



## happytoddy (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi

Gosh its been a while since I last came onto this fantastic website.  My son is 2 in May and was conceived with IVF with Holly House.

We're thinking of going again but I'm having doubts.  For so long I thought we weren't gonna go again and stick happily with our 2 wonderful children.  Ella is 4 and was conceived naturally.  My husband has now spung a spanner in the works and mentioned maybe going for another one.  I think purely because HH are still storing our saved sperm which is £350 a year.  Theres no point paying out this amount if we're not gonna go for anymore.  You see I'm 38 and very concerned about going through all the IVF and hopefully conceiving at an older age. 

I'm basically after some advice from anyone in similar situations or are indeed about my age, dare I ask.

I hope I get a response.

Ali.


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Ali.  Welcome back to the Holly House thread.  I think there is lots of us who are around the same age so don't let that put you off.  Just in case you are interested we are meeting up for lunch next Saturday (22nd) at Old Orleans in Loughton and you would be very welcome to join us all.  It's our first meet although some of us do already know each other.  Caroline.  xx


----------



## happytoddy (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Caroline

Thanks for your speedy reply.  Thats nice of you to invite me to your actual first meet.  I'd love to come.  Is it this Friday being Good Friday.  Wonder what the topic of conversations will be across the table.  Are other girls bringing children or coming alone.  If its this Friday I'll take advantage of hubby being at home.  Can be too stressful otherwise.

Oohh you've given me something to think about now.  My head is spinning about with thoughts, neg & pos.  

The team down at HH are fantastic.  I did drive them totally made, not sure they'd be pleased to see me back again - ha ha ha.

Ali.x


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Ali. The lunch is actually next week (not Easter weekend) but Saturday 22nd April at 1pm. I think the only other person with a baby/child is Tracey who has organised the meet. I don't think Tracey is bringing Max. There are about four of us who are expecting (all at different stages) and most of the others are either mid-treatment, just had a failed treatment or about to start. I wouldn't like to say how people would react if you brought the children as I know at some of the meets the ladies can find it a bit too stressful and you know what it's like - lots of my friends have young kids and we start a conversation and never finish!! As I'm in the very lucky position of being pregant I think I should defer that question to our other ladies............. hope you don't think I'm being a bit OTT.

Hopefully I've cut and pasted the link right but the full details are in the "meetings" section under Holly House meet.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,50695.0.html

Hope to see you next week. If you go back to Holly House I think you will find lots of new staff there although the old faves still remain.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi 

Ali I would not have a problem with you bringing your children but I think others may, also it is a time for us all to meet and have a good chat which may be difficult and a bit boring for your little ones. I have had two failed cycles one a miscarriage. There is usually children in the places we go to anyway and one of the ttc meets all us girls turned up and they said any children.
Definitely ask for more opinion as it may be harder for some. Congratulations on your two special little ones!!!.

Take Care and look forward to meeting you on the 22nd.

Jaybxx


----------



## wentworth (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Haven't managed to type a message since my first visit and can't believe how much has gone on since then!!  

Congratulations to all those who are pregnant - it gives us all hope that we may all get there one day!.  For those of you with sad news, I can only imagine what you are feeling not having been through the IVF treatment yet.  

Don't know if anyone can give me any advice or words of wisdom........I started accupuncture on Saturday, just for some relaxation and to try and 'bring on' my period which can be a little all over the place! Then I can contact HH again to go for my injection training. The accupuncturist gave me some tablets to start my period so on Sunday I thought I ought to take a pregnancy test (just to make sure I wasn't) and for the first time ever the result was positive.  For some reason I decided to test again yesterday and it was negative (obviously DH and I were very disappointed, upset etc).  I know I sound niave but does that just mean that the first test was wrong.  Anyway, I haven't had my period yet and just want it to come so we can move forward with the treatment at HH.  Sorry, I know I've waffled on a bit now!!

I've seen that you are all meeting next weekend at Old Orleans.  Would anyone mind if I tag along.  Would be great to meet some ladies in a similar situation.

Wishing you all a fantastic Easter.

Shelley xxx


----------



## happytoddy (Apr 12, 2006)

Hiya

Just wanted to let you know that I'd much rather come without the kids for the reasons that have been stated and for my own selfish reasons.  Its hard work going out for lunch with kids, I never get to talk to my friends when we go out.  Lunch is always focussed on the kids, keeping them happy etc.

I'm really looking forward in meeting you all.  Hopefully we can all gain and learn new hopes from each other.  I'm proof that you have to perserve as it does work.  I've got to convince myself of these facts and I remember what a bumpy emotional ride it was when trying to conceive Freddy.

Shelly - I'd say your pregnant.  I was always told you can't get a false POSITIVE but you can get a false NEGATIVE.  The amount of pregnancy tests I did each time was amazing.  Try one of those new ones, the digital one.  If your pregnant and late doesn't matter what time of the day you do it but saying that obviously your 1st urine of the day will be the strongest.  Keep us posted, exciting eh!

Anyway I'd better get on, housework duties are calling  .

Ali.


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Shelley.  I would suggest you ring HH.  They will do a blood test on you and that will tell you in around 15 minutes if it is positive or not.  That is what they did with me.  Wishing you all the very best - hope it is a BFP.  xxx


----------



## wentworth (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for giving me your thoughts. It's all a bit of a mess - I used the digital test both times and first thing in the morning so I'm not very positive after the negative result. I think I'll give HH a call and arrange a blood test if I don't get my period over the w/end. xx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

New home this way.........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,54548.new.html#new


----------

